# The Redundant Thread



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok ya bunch of culls, here's where you post your brain farts. I'll start with a picture of my shack.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 5, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

New Ronco product, "Nail No More". All you need is a large oak round, and the foot of a hydraulic wood splitter.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 384554
> 
> 
> New Ronco product, "Nail No More". All you need is a large oak round, and the foot of a hydraulic wood splitter.



Mr. Hippie, picture no workie...


----------



## Flat47 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 384554
> 
> 
> New Ronco product, "Nail No More". All you need is a large oak round, and the foot of a hydraulic wood splitter.


Huh...thought it came from Jeep transfer case swaps...and stacking chimney block...and more than I care to admit.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

That's weird. I can see it just fine, and I'm not even high.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> That's weird. I can see it just fine, and I'm not even high.



Got it now, feel free to take a toke...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Got it now, feel free to take a toke...



Gracias, Senor Salvage.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

It would seem that the guys from Utah to Kentucky are the funniest.
But I can still sit on a dime and read: In God wee Trust.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> It would seem that the guys from Utah to Kentucky are the funniest.
> But I can still sit on a dime and read: In God wee Trust.



Whilst dangling your feet off of the edge of said dime?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Whilst dangling your feet off of the edge of said dime?


Not only that, but I can still sit on a balloon and it won't bust.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 5, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Not only that, but I can still sit on a balloon and it won't bust.


And walk across bubble wrap without a single "pop".


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 5, 2014)

never


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Yup, I can crawl thru a donut and never touch the crust! So there!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2014)

I missed being in the twelve foot club by three inches


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I missed being in the twelve foot club by three inches


11' 9" is still pretty tall for a midget.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> 11' 9" is still pretty tall for a midget.



ever laugh after being shot in the leg?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> ever laugh after being shot in the leg?


Not that I recall. Though I did have a guy from Northern California ask if he could set me on fire.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> 11' 9" is still pretty tall for a midget.


 Get with it will ya???? 11'9" is at least 2 midgets tall,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 6, 2014)

John I see no sugar or pie in that shop, but I do see some nectar of the gods fermenting.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> John I see no sugar or pie in that shop, but I do see some nectar of the gods fermenting.


 Ya, it was a wonderful vintage. I should straighten out those husky 50's though.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well played, Jeremy.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 6, 2014)

(Pic of my dog I had to put down a couple of months ago)


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Well played, Jeremy.


Sup buddeh?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

Awkward "guy" behind us in line at Disneyland. Notice the "heeled" sandals, shaved legs, and old lady shorts.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 384564
> 
> 
> Awkward "guy" behind us in line at Disneyland. Notice the "heeled" sandals, shaved legs, and old lady shorts.


Nice! Where's the European man purse?


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 6, 2014)

Not to mention the shirt


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 6, 2014)

Guessing her dad has an achy breaky heart over that trashbag


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Nice! Where's the European man purse?


Zoom in, and you can just see it under his right arm...........LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sup buddeh?





Adirondackstihl said:


>





cgraham1 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.



Girl lookin' pretty hot to me.
Thx.
John


----------



## HTTR (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Zoom in, and you can just see it under his right arm...........LOL


Hahahaha! He does have one.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Girl lookin' pretty hot to me.
> Thx.
> John


You drunk? And High?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2014)

WOW


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> WOW


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## redtractor (Dec 6, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Not that I recall. Though I did have a guy from Northern California ask if he could set me on fire.



Careful. If it happens in front of a public building, people might think you're some lib protester trying to get attention.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Ah yes.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ah yes.View attachment 384645



Cold up there?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ah yes.View attachment 384645



Looks like the tree above the 090 falled over


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks like the tree above the 090 falled over


 They do that whenever they see an," 090"!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> They do that whenever they see an," 090"!!


There was a time capsule looking one at the saw shop recently ,that saw was huge


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ah yes.View attachment 384645





Trx250r180 said:


> There was a time capsule looking one at the saw shop recently ,that saw was huge



When I fire up one of my 090`s the trees tremble for a mile around, when I approach them they have been known to fall over several hundred feet away, they don`t see a 60 or 72 " bar around here very often.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ah yes.View attachment 384645



Got er running, don`t shut er off...LOL


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2014)

Found a good use for the mac 15's ................


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Cold up there?


No it's really nice here at minus 15. Perfect weather.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## dgb84 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo you are fortunate to live where you do. That picture is something I would like to see with my own eyes. I'm heading up there before I die.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)

dgb84 said:


> Gypo you are fortunate to live where you do. That picture is something I would like to see with my own eyes. I'm heading up there before I die.



You should see the lake he lives close to.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should see the lake he lives close to.


Pics?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

dgb84 said:


> Gypo you are fortunate to live where you do. That picture is something I would like to see with my own eyes. I'm heading up there before I die.


Come on up and be sure to drop in. It's not far from the Alaska border. Make a trip out of it, you can catch a ferry anywhere on the west coast and get off at Skagway or Haines Alaska.


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Come on up and be sure to drop in. It's not far from the Alaska border. Make a trip out of it, you can catch a ferry anywhere on the west coast and get off at Skagway or Haines Alaska.



I just may take you up on that one of these days.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Come on up and be sure to drop in. It's not far from the Alaska border. Make a trip out of it, you can catch a ferry anywhere on the west coast and get off at Skagway or Haines Alaska.


Where you at Gypo?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Pics?


----------



## dgb84 (Dec 6, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


>



That is God's country for sure.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


That's ugly


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Where you at Gypo?


I'm only 150 miles east of the west coast in southern Yukon population 32,000 and 250000 sq. kilos. Open season all year on buffalo, calves included.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful pics guys!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

need more wood


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 7, 2014)

GL0B0TREE said:


> need more wood



"That's what"

_She_


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> "That's what"
> 
> _She_


How can a drawf such as yourself feel high?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 7, 2014)

A pogo-stick............duh?


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 7, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> How can a drawf such as yourself feel high?



16:1 mix'll do it.


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> 16:1 mix'll do it.


(16:1) even a word question mark


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## AKDoug (Dec 7, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm only 150 miles east of the west coast in southern Yukon population 32,000 and 250000 sq. kilos. Open season all year on buffalo, calves included.


 Not fur us U.S. citizens  We have to hire an outfitter/guide.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## AKDoug (Dec 7, 2014)

Your aurora photo reminded me of this. Gypo and I are truly lucky to live in the north  This was a time lapse photo taken at a friends lodge while we were there for a large group family snowmobile get together.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 7, 2014)

Insane!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2014)

Once you see the northern lights with your own eyes, you won`t ever forget that, ever!!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 7, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Your aurora photo reminded me of this. Gypo and I are truly lucky to live in the north  This was a time lapse photo taken at a friends lodge while we were there for a large group family snowmobile get together.





That was super..........however...the day/night that was taken I was celebrating my 60th birthday in Costa Rica.....was looking at the Southern Cross instead.....to bad I missed it......but I know I was wearing less cloths!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> That was super..........however...the day/night that was taken I was celebrating my 60th birthday in Costa Rica.....was looking at the Southern Cross instead.....to bad I missed it......but I know I was wearing less cloths!!!!



Another thing that is really worth seeing, I won`t forget seeing it either.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 7, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another thing that is really worth seeing, I won`t forget seeing it either.




Yeah...kinda the same....without the snow...........sucks I know.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2014)

Great pics guys. I gotta take more pics, but cloudy lately.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## AKDoug (Dec 8, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> That was super..........however...the day/night that was taken I was celebrating my 60th birthday in Costa Rica.....was looking at the Southern Cross instead.....to bad I missed it......but I know I was wearing less cloths!!!!


I wouldn't be too sure... after the kids went to bed we were drinking... A LOT....


----------



## imagineero (Dec 8, 2014)

Helmets make excellent buckets in heavy rains :-(


----------



## imagineero (Dec 8, 2014)

Service utes make great trench diggers after rains too.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 8, 2014)

Look!!! They even sell creamsickles at 4 degrees North of the equator!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 8, 2014)

On the other hand......here we are on the first day of Nov 2014............unexpectedly.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> On the other hand......here we are on the first day of Nov 2014............unexpectedly.....View attachment 385088
> View attachment 385089
> View attachment 385090
> View attachment 385091
> View attachment 385092



Not a creamsical in sight!...LOL


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 8, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great pics guys. I gotta take more pics, but cloudy lately.


How much daylight you all getting up there now?


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 8, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a creamsical in sight!...LOL




You got that right!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 8, 2014)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)

Those are old pics. Cool as hell. I remember seeing those a few years ago.
These are from this year in Buffalo..


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>


Looks windy


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## gary courtney (Dec 8, 2014)

Mastermind could put a sticker on a dog turd and sell it !


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Looks windy



We have a good size storm coming in Wednesday, the folks South of us are crapping bricks, we just make sure the car windows are rolled up.
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 9, 2014)

a nice sunday drive near home




but i love this area more.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 9, 2014)

You guys are on the wrong side of the road! That's just crazy.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

We like this thread!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, speaking of redundant... anyone have a spare wedge handy? I seem to have run out...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Redundant, but still attractive _to me at least


_


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think I have to make this redundant


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Also been made redundant


----------



## imagineero (Dec 9, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> a nice sunday drive near home
> 
> 
> which part of vic is that?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 9, 2014)

The black spur. Past healsville

And the mountain top it the top of blue rag track. 20km from mt hotham.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 9, 2014)

windthrown said:


> We like this thread!
> 
> View attachment 385382


patty cake?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv639%2Fsunlover3%2FMoreWhazzupstuff.mp4&title=">


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv639%2Fsunlover3%2FMoreWhazzupstuff.mp4&title=">


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> <embed width="600" height="361" type



three strikes you are out


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

Your last 2 posts look Redundant Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Copying and pasteing is a killer on this iPad. I even googled iPads for dummies and still can't do it right. I just found 3000 old pics and vids that were lost here.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Copying and pasteing is a killer on this iPad. I even googled iPads for dummies and still can't do it right. I just found 3000 old pics and vids that were lost here.


There were several cluster ****s with this site, tons of stuff was lost.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

I just unlocked the vid on photobucket, seems Safari is disallowing it?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I just unlocked the vid on photobucket, seems Safari is disallowing it?


You know ............I hear I-pads work as hockey pucks in Canada .........But get lost in the snow easy ........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

I need to trade it in for a real computer.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv639%2Fsunlover3%2FMoreWhazzupstuff.mp4&title=">


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 9, 2014)

A small lake in the Trinity Alps Wilderness...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 385464


That car trunk has a lot more saws than i have ever found in one ...........


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> That car trunk has a lot more saws than i have ever found in one ...........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv639%2Fsunlover3%2FMoreWhazzupstuff.mp4&title=">


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 9, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> A small lake in the Trinity Alps Wilderness...View attachment 385466





Miller Lake in the Rogue Siskiyou NF.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Can someone go into my photobucket username sunlover3 and get the Whuzzup! vid? 
Thx.
John


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice pine? And nice clean cut!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice pine? And nice clean cut!


that is DF, cullbert


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvidmg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv639%2Fsunlover3%2FMoreWhazzupstuff.mp4&title=">



You are posting all Charlie Foxtrots here, Admiral.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> that is DF, cullbert


Lol, I thought it might be Doug Fur after I noticed the location.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, I thought it might be Doug Fur after I noticed the location.



You thought?
OMFG!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice pine? And nice clean cut!



Looks like Doug to me... what they call red fir in eastern Orygun. Dunno what you call it up north there. Heartwood is red there, see?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

windthrown said:


> You are posting all Charlie Foxtrots here, Admiral.


Stamper, I'm certain I was on my own album. Whuzzup?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

i can not figure out how to find your account ,just lets me look at mine ,won't let me search for users


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

K, there's lotsa oldies there that disappeared a while back.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> K, there's lotsa oldies there that disappeared a while back.


That sounds like a Nursing Home scandal.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Stamper, I'm certain I was on my own album. Whuzzup?



Not much happening here. Mostly watching it rain and working on my shack here. I ski patrol on Mt Hood in the winter months. I am not gyppo logging any more. My ex and I split up and she got the timber and house in Southern OR. I moved back to northern OR and bought some property here in the Cascades. I was butchering trees here for a while but I sold off my chippers and most of my saws b/c the Mexicans undercut me (by half). Just scrounging for firewood these days, which I get mainly from arbor guys in the burbs. The timber out here is all spoken for, even though there is an unlimited supply of Doug starting 3 ft. from my house and going out several hundred miles in 3 directions. This area is the home of the scrounging Gyppos like me and wanna be Stampers (they sell culls whole or split by the truckload for firewood, or haul the crap to the chip mills).

Speaking of which, I think I have your pretty nekked pix that caused all the controversy on this site many years ago. You with an 880 as I recall? Not sure, they were on my old computer that went DOA a while ago. I am sure that The Troll has some copies of them still.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

this is western red cedar Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> i can not figure out how to find your account ,just lets me look at mine ,won't let me search for users





windthrown said:


> Not much happening here. Mostly watching it rain and working on my shack here. I ski patrol on Mt Hood in the winter months. I am not gyppo logging any more. My ex and I split up and she got the timber and house in Southern OR. I moved back to northern OR and bought some property here in the Cascades. I was butchering trees here for a while but I sold off my chippers and most of my saws b/c the Mexicans undercut me (by half). Just scrounging for firewood these days, which I get mainly from arbor guys in the burbs. The timber out here is all spoken for, even though there is an unlimited supply of Doug starting 3 ft. from my house and going out several hundred miles in 3 directions. This area is the home of the scrounging Gyppos like me and wanna be Stampers (they sell culls whole or split by the truckload for firewood, or haul the crap to the chip mills).
> 
> Speaking of which, I think I have your pretty nekked pix that caused all the controversy on this site many years ago. You with an 880 as I recall? Not sure, they were on my old computer that went DOA a while ago. I am sure that The Troll has some copies of them still.


 Much the same around here, for every tree there's ten wood ticks with a p/u and chainsaw. Hard to get back in the loop once out. I've been reduced to cutting a paltry 100 crds of dead spruce per year, but want to go east again to get some of those ripe pumpkins. It would be nice to get a good pay check once in awhile! Lol
Btw, the pic in question is on my photobucket account sunlover3, not that you want to see it, however FMC surely has it. Lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

This is taken a few miles north of where I am. In the background is Mt Hood. I live somewhere just off the photo to the lower right.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 385502
> View attachment 385503
> View attachment 385504
> View attachment 385505
> ...


Are you sure it's not western larch? Lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 385502
> View attachment 385503
> View attachment 385504
> View attachment 385505
> ...



How come you named the dog Western Red Cedar? Seems like White fir would have been more appropriate.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Are you sure it's not western larch? Lol



Man, talk about gold. All the wood hoarders in southern WA want larch. Good wood, slightly better than Doug for burning, unobtainium. The photo above of Mt Hood was shot from the top of Larch Mountain in OR. Bad name for it, b/c larch does not grow this far west in the Cascades.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

From that same vantage point, looking across the Columbia Gorge north is Mt. St Helens (missing her top) in WA:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2014)

And to the north of that is Mt Rainier, hazier in the distance, but a lot taller than Helens or Hood, also in WA:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

More cedar ,yes my humbolt cut is ugly ,tree went the wrong way ,even with wedges so my final back cut was in the face to fall it  guess no fiber pull that way


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Nice black cherry! No veneer market there!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

windthrown said:


> This is taken a few miles north of where I am. In the background is Mt Hood. I live somewhere just off the photo to the lower right.
> 
> View attachment 385509


Drove over that on the way home from Mt bacheler over thanksgiving ,roads were nice and snowy,beautiful drive with fresh snow on the trees ,was 4-5 feet in bend up at the ski resort


----------



## Termite (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> More cedar ,yes my humbolt cut is ugly ,tree went the wrong way ,even with wedges so my final back cut was in the face to fall it  guess no fiber pull that wayView attachment 385515
> View attachment 385516
> View attachment 385517



Hey it happens. You still here all is good.
My logger buddy had a cutter with very thick glasses and just knew he look up the tree just for show because he couldn't see that far.
He told him to cut to the fence line, which was the boundry, and turn north. Larry said he laid a tree across the fence and kept on going.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 9, 2014)

Some offshore pics........island woods.....Thanksgiving 2012 sunset...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 9, 2014)

The REAL Chity Avatar....






Thanks a million Randy!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 9, 2014)

I was looking for a picture of Jon1212's ankle, I thought I saved it when we a changed our avatars. Anyone have one they can post?


----------



## ray benson (Dec 10, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Can someone go into my photobucket username sunlover3 and get the Whuzzup! vid?
> Thx.
> John


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/MoreWhazzupstuff.mp4.html?sort=3&o=19


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Btw, the pic in question is on my photobucket account sunlover3, not that you want to see it, however FMC surely has it. Lol



Turns out that there was no need for me to hunt your classic photo down. I just did a Google images search of Gypo Logger (spelled with one p) and up pops your necked butt photo in there with that fat 880. Seems that your saw poorn is preserved forever on the internet, right above a photo of MasterBlaster, and below a photo of Buzz Martin, the singing logger.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

I also found this in that search:


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 10, 2014)

You can't embed from Photobucket Gypo, so here's the vid link.... 

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/MoreWhazzupstuff.mp4.html?sort=3&o=19


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 10, 2014)

New smilies!!! :****you: (The flip off smilie is edited!) 

This will make it much easier to express myself!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

ray benson said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/MoreWhazzupstuff.mp4.html?sort=3&o=19


Lol, thanks Ray, I spent over 5 hrs. Trying to link that redundant vid. You made my day.
Thx
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Turns out that there was no need for me to hunt your classic photo down. I just did a Google images search of Gypo Logger (spelled with one p) and up pops your necked butt photo in there with that fat 880. Seems that your saw poorn is preserved forever on the internet, right above a photo of MasterBlaster, and below a photo of Buzz Martin, the singing logger.


Well at least the 088 pic was above Butch! Lol. Does this mean I'm more notorious than Buzz?
Thanks Stamper.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

sawbones said:


>





cgraham1 said:


> New smilies!!! :****you: (The flip off smilie is edited!)
> 
> This will make it much easier to express myself!


Remember the burgermeister gif? Lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 10, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Turns out that there was no need for me to hunt your classic photo down. I just did a Google images search of Gypo Logger (spelled with one p) and up pops your necked butt photo in there with that fat 880. Seems that your saw poorn is preserved forever on the internet, right above a photo of MasterBlaster, and below a photo of Buzz Martin, the singing logger.


This one?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

Who's the sawed off runt?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> That sounds like a Nursing Home scandal.


I suppose there was KY jelly involved?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I was looking for a picture of Jon1212's ankle, I thought I saved it when we a changed our avatars. Anyone have one they can post?



Hey Guido,

"I have a potty mouth" with a wheelbarrow full of broken ass magnesium saws!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Guido,
> 
> "I have a potty mouth" with a wheelbarrow full of broken ass magnesium saws!



Hey now,Hop along, that`s not very nice. Try to play nice n get along with others....LOL


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I was looking for a picture of Jon1212's ankle, I thought I saved it when we a changed our avatars. Anyone have one they can post?


Will this do ? has the ankle in the corner


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Will this do ? has the ankle in the corner
> View attachment 385672



Brian,

I cordially invite you to "I have a potty mouth" with a 440/460 hybrid.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Will this do ? has the ankle in the corner
> View attachment 385672


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I may have a copy saved on my laptop at home, if not I think I know someone who has a copy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Well at least the 088 pic was above Butch! Lol. Does this mean I'm more notorious than Buzz?
> Thanks Stamper.
> John



I dunno. I guess so. If you look farther down they show a few avatars from this site, mine included. 'Cept here in the states, we spell it gyppo, and up north of the 49th parallel you Canucks spell it gypo. As for the photo of Butch, that should be included in a search for space aliens, and not gypo/gyppo loggers.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Uncle muff will be coming out of retirement soon it looks like


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> This one?
> <artwork deleted>



Yes, that be the one. Much debate here about that, including a shyte-load of AS bannings back in the day. Darin has a particular dislike for that image, and Nikko was peeved that the photo could not be posted, etc. etc. etc.. Fair warning... for all you gays jacking off to that photo, do it sooner than later... 

There were also more photos in the collection as I recall, including one at the back of the Yukon shack with the same nekked dude in the snow making angels or some such. When the sun does not come up for months at a time, people get stir crazy... not sure if john is north of the AC there in the Yukon... likely not tho.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who's the sawed off runt?



Dunno, but I can see a real bad result from any attempt at a reach-around there.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2014)

I got banned once.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I got banned once.


Details, please?


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I may have a copy saved on my laptop at home, if not I think I know someone who has a copy.



Gary,

I'm glad you find such humor in this.

I'll be 49 on Friday, and have the makings of serious arthritis in that ankle. Moving to Utah, and the cold Winters only exacerbate the situation. 

At least now when people ask me why I don't like you, I'll be able to give them a specific reason instead of my usual, "He's a self serving, saw hoarding prick".


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Details, please?


Was it the time he set that guy on fire ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Was it the time he set that guy on fire ?


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 10, 2014)

Great photos everybody. Wind thrown I live in the desert of SE Washington, but see these sights frequently traveling to Seattle, or Portland.
Brian, we were neighbors at one time. I was working out of Sequim. Wife an I loved it there, but unfortunately 3 out of 4 of our parents were sick at the same time. The running back and forth weekly, or at times more than weekly got to be too much, so moved back to the desert. Beautiful country!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)

windthrown said:


> I dunno. I guess so. If you look farther down they show a few avatars from this site, mine included. 'Cept here in the states, we spell it gyppo, and up north of the 49th parallel you Canucks spell it gypo. As for the photo of Butch, that should be included in a search for space aliens, and not gypo/gyppo loggers.



Gypo is well South of the AC but the days are shorter there and winter is at least 5 months long, just 7 months of poor sledding in between...LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Yes, that be the one. Much debate here about that, including a shyte-load of AS bannings back in the day. Darin has a particular dislike for that image, and Nikko was peeved that the photo could not be posted, etc. etc. etc.. Fair warning... for all you gays jacking off to that photo, do it sooner than later...
> 
> There were also more photos in the collection as I recall, including one at the back of the Yukon shack with the same nekked dude in the snow making angels or some such. When the sun does not come up for months at a time, people get stir crazy... not sure if john is north of the AC there in the Yukon... likely not tho.



Swimming with flippers on...LOL


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The REAL Chity Avatar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there was this guy .............


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Thornton (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>



Getting windy out there today Randy?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 385759
> 
> 
> View attachment 385760



Wicked sparks, I have been right under one that exploded a house I was working on, watched the bolt come down out of the heavens!!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow!! Those are some wild pics!! These pics are of places where it can be bad but isn't when the pics are taken.......I have been close enough to see waves break over Saddleback Light (granite lighthouse) in a storm and completely obscure the structure.......there used to be a chartroom and keepers house connected to the light....and also a separate boathouse with ways and a diesel winch.......the gummint tore all that down sometime after they automated the light....around 1966...other pics just from around the ocean end of the island....on a very good day....


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 10, 2014)

Four Paws, Switzer?
Thornton, think I will be avoiding Buffalo Gap. Great photos though!


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 10, 2014)

Ray Bell said:


> Four Paws, Switzer?



Nope, Schweitzer is way up north in Sandpoint. That is in my backyard...Pebble Creek


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 10, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nope, Schweitzer is way up north in Sandpoint. That is in my backyard...Pebble Creek


It looks different from your driveway.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'm glad you find such humor in this.
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't realize it was a sore subject. I have a few years on you and a Haglund's Deformity on my right heel which has caused my Achilles Tendon to calcify, I have nearly constant pain and limp around. Hope things get better.


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 10, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nope, Schweitzer is way up north in Sandpoint. That is in my backyard...Pebble Creek


Have skied Schweitzer years ago, great place with the outdoor hot tubs. Never been to Pebble Creek.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 10, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> It looks different from your driveway.



Slightly.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 10, 2014)

Ray Bell said:


> Have skied Schweitzer years ago, great place with the outdoor hot tubs. Never been to Pebble Creek.



Schweitzer is a great Mountain.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Dec 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


>


Which setup is that sir?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 10, 2014)

[URL=http://s207.photobucket.com/user/VinceGU05/media/PlanesTrainsandAutomobiles190.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 10, 2014)

It is a Norwood sold at northern tool,once mounted solid I get nice sticks,very true boards


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)

Whuzzup?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> And there was this guy .............
> View attachment 385697



I know a guy that thinks he knows that guy...

And John, is your shudder stuck? Or are you proud of that photo?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2014)

I think it's a G.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2014)

I know it's a G


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 11, 2014)

A better pic of the lil turkey carver. Root pissin saw!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2014)

I like the Christmas lights on that 090 gear drive. Good effect.

I put a 32 on one of my 026 saws a few years ago. Not exactly the performance result I was looking for. Maybe it was b/c the bar was upside down?


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> It is a Norwood sold at northern tool,once mounted solid I get nice sticks,very true boards


It looks nice Fred


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

windthrown said:


> I like the Christmas lights on that 090 gear drive. Good effect.
> 
> I put a 32 on one of my 026 saws a few years ago. Not exactly the performance result I was looking for. Maybe it was b/c the bar was upside down?
> 
> View attachment 385837



Try a 36 ,makes a nice hedge trimmer when all said and done


----------



## blk05crew (Dec 11, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Schweitzer is a great Mountain.



As long as it's not a windy day up there!


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Try a 36 ,makes a nice hedge trimmer when all said and done
> View attachment 385878


Speaking of Hedges







Looking back, I wish I'd taken before pics


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Try a 36 ,makes a nice hedge trimmer when all said and done
> View attachment 385878



I see that y'all have a PRO model there. My 026 and 260 saws have all been the weenie non-pro ones. The stickers make all the difference. Like the ones that say MAGNUM. And then there are the big erection ported stickers like MasterMined and Smellerized. And then of course there are the Ebay PILTZ Hot Saws. With one of those Picco-modified 180 saws you can be a star in your own poorn movies.

But I digress...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

windthrown said:


> I see that y'all have a PRO model there. My 026 and 260 saws have all been the weenie non-pro ones. The stickers make all the difference. Like the ones that say MAGNUM. And then there are the big erection ported stickers like MasterMined and Smellerized. And then of course there are the Ebay PILTZ Hot Saws. With one of those Picco-modified 180 saws you can be a star in your own poorn movies.
> 
> But I digress...


The Pro saws come standard with a 3/4 wrap and a 28 inch bar here


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow! Too bad you guys pay sales tax up there in WA, or I would get me one of them. No PNW side cover though? If you look closely at mine, you will see it has the large side cover.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 11, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 385819


So, how much actual daylight are you getting up there now?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Wow! Too bad you guys pay sales tax up there in WA, or I would get me one of them. No PNW side cover though? If you look closely at mine, you will see it has the large side cover.


I had one on it ,looked too big so i pt the small one back on ,the 044 dogs fit too ,but the saw sits lopsided when set it down ,those are 026-036 dual dogs


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

HarleyT said:


> So, how much actual daylight are you getting up there now?


It gets light around 9 am and dark about 4:30. A real mild spell here now. Temps been holding day and night for the past week at 15F, but no sun. Great winter so far and it's easy on the woodpile, not that I ever have more than 50 pieces of firewood at any one time. Lol. Been whiling away my time working on saws. Today on the kitchen table saw a husky 41 and a stihl 024 super.
Now We're Loggin!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

windthrown said:


> I see that y'all have a PRO model there. My 026 and 260 saws have all been the weenie non-pro ones. The stickers make all the difference. Like the ones that say MAGNUM. And then there are the big erection ported stickers like MasterMined and Smellerized. And then of course there are the Ebay PILTZ Hot Saws. With one of those Picco-modified 180 saws you can be a star in your own poorn movies.
> 
> But I digress...


Lol!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

No question which way they want to go. Big wood?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

Just another 090g moment. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not really an industrial love song, but do Stihls really get this down and dirty?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

As an update, I wanted to say that the P&C taken off the dirty, dirty, dirty 024 SUPER! Was so clean it looked like factory, domed piston and all.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Cantdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I had one on it ,looked too big so i pt the small one back on ,the 044 dogs fit too ,but the saw sits lopsided when set it down ,those are 026-036 dual dogs


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's not really an industrial love song, but do Stihls really get this down and dirty?View attachment 386081




Evidently not the self cleaning model, must be the US version!!


----------



## old-cat (Dec 12, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol!View attachment 386075


That right there is a TOOOOO cool picture!!


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 12, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> The Pro saws come standard with a 3/4 wrap and a 28 inch bar here
> 
> View attachment 385956
> View attachment 385957


Off topic, what did you use for a 3/4 wrap on your 026 there


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2014)

sawjunky23 said:


> Off topic, what did you use for a 3/4 wrap on your 026 there


An 044 handle bolts on ,if redrill 1 hole on the bottom


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice, I've been looking to add one to my 026 since I bought it.


Trx250r180 said:


> An 044 handle bolts on ,if redrill 1 hole on the bottom
> View attachment 386136
> View attachment 386138


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)

And the way it is done up here!,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)

The last of the good ones,Pacific...


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 386088
> View attachment 386089
> View attachment 386090
> View attachment 386091
> ...


Wow! Nice saw!!!!! I am jealous don't see too many of those come around. Don't see any that clean!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's another Cullbert.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's another Cullbert.View attachment 386308


 Nothing like a slug from the XXX bottle after a hard days work!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2014)

You have some of these Jerry?


----------



## hseII (Dec 12, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The last of the good ones,Pacific...



3408?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> You have some of these Jerry?View attachment 386309



Yes I do, most of them but I would really like a model J , like the one showing just above the NU17.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 13, 2014)

sawjunky23 said:


> Wow! Nice saw!!!!! I am jealous don't see too many of those come around. Don't see any that clean!




Thanks...A real find for sure....site member Roncoinc found this for me. It's never cut wood in the woods......only been bolted to a mill rig...and not used much for that either.....notice the paint on the flange where the dogs bolt....pretty much undisturbed....never has had dogs on it either......I have done nothing to it except run it some here and at leeha's GTG.........it's a very sweet old rig...!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 13, 2014)

Few more sunny day pics..........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2014)

hseII said:


> 3408?



It was stated in this vid that they used a CAT 3412 in this one, many other engines were used sometimes at the request of the new owners, they used a lot of Cummings engines in the P-12W trucks. There are a few more vids of this one out there but mostly of an array of still photos, one other where they are loading it on a drop bed to haul it out to the new owners.



This is the start of the build,


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 13, 2014)

Baby Saw ..........

Log looks rotten,ended up cutting the bottom 4 feet off ,but i got some real clear boards out of it on the mill ,no knots and pretty tight strait grains 




r


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Pacifics were built to last forever, they can be rebuilt over and over, the oldest models 1949 or thereabouts are still working the woods, some have been rebuilt 3 or more times. I seen many of the 1970`s trucks hauling daily,


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 13, 2014)

Fellow on the left reminds me of Digger Dog. Our/my rabbit. He lasted eleven years. Broken leg once. Kept chewing the cast off. Testicular cancer, had him neutered. Infection on his butt that made a large portion of his skin come off. To the vet every day for ten days for a shot. (Rabbits are near impossible to give pills to).

I was his 'doe' he figured. Sprayed me numerous times to mark me as belonging to him.

Ever have a rabbit groom your face? Trim your eyebrows with his teeth?

Watch a rabbit do the 'happy bunny' dance?

Gave up on keeping them as it breaks my heart when they pass.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)

I found a baby snowshoe hare in bush. Kept him in a box for 3 months and gave him a lil stuffed bear which he/she was very attached to. 'Bunny' went with me on several helicopter trips when I was claim staking.
Bunny would freak out when I would take out his stuffed toy to clean his cage in camp , so I let him free, but never saw him again even though I left his stuffed toy around camp. It was a very sad time.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 13, 2014)

poor tree


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## JBA (Dec 13, 2014)

Thats a hell of a clean up job on that saw. What were they cutting to get it that dirty? I guess mine aren't that bad looking after all.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 13, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 386491


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 13, 2014)

Four Paws said:


>



And, children in Africa are going hungry.










Well, that's what mom would say.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 13, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 386503



I think that one fellow dips snuff..............................................................................................

Or, that's a hellofa key ring.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2014)

67L36Driver said:


> I think that one fellow dips snuff..............................................................................................
> 
> Or, that's a hellofa key ring.


 Giveaway, can in rear pocket.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 386477



What?...Just an every day work saw around here!


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 14, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 386565



Day-Yum!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


>


Relations?


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 14, 2014)

Some more from my neck 'o da woods.......err...bays.....and stuff.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 386637




Redundant,...I`d say, been a few years since a car rode those tracks!!


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

Jackyl, The Lumberjack


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Cantdog (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful morning this was.....followed by a great day and a very nice evening......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like that rig of sails makes a good working sailing ship, main, fore, jumbo and working jib . Real nice when under way, don`t take a big crew to operate, I would sail her to England and back...LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like that rig of sails makes a good working sailing ship, main, fore, jumbo and working jib . Real nice when under way, don`t take a big crew to operate, I would sail her to England and back...LOL


Transatlantic sailing scares me, but I like to read the stories about those who capsized and lived to tell about it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)

Is that your boat Cantdog? And if so can you tell us about it and where you went?
Did you keep a journal, do you have a saw aboard?
John


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Transatlantic sailing scares me, but I like to read the stories about those who capsized and lived to tell about it.



For the most part I like the sailing part but you can have the capsizing bit!
Havn`t made it to GB or England yet but been to Greenland, just off Iceland and the Flemish Cap, course the Grand Banks and Scotia Shelf, Browns and the like.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 15, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Is that your boat Cantdog? And if so can you tell us about it and where you went?
> Did you keep a journal, do you have a saw aboard?
> John




Gawd no John......That's the Mercantile.......she's a coastal schooner used to take 15-20 paying passengers out on 5-7 day coastal sight-seeing cruises around the mid coast area including Penobscot, Jericho, Blue Hill, and Frenchman's Bays etc. They get to do nearly all the drudgery.....weighing anchor...hoisting the sails...stowing sails...swabbing decks and get to pay for it too!!! She just stopped at the mouth of my harbor to stow the sails.....the wind went away....these sailing ships have no inboard power.......the little boat up under the stern is called the Yawl Boat......usually has a 3-4 cyl diesel..big reduction gear and big propeller......it's used to ferry passengers to and from shore in the coastal town where they might stop over in at night....other than that it's main use is to be the tractor to push the ship along in times of no wind. These are very heavy duty little boats.
There are perhaps a dozen or more similar schooners in the business in this area....summer time thing......

LOL!!! These are my boat/boats......a little smaller scale......but as you can see I do have a saw onboard......sometimes....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice pics Cantdog, but this is what I'd be afraid of!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 15, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice pics Cantdog, but this is what I'd be afraid of!View attachment 386978



EEEEEeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful place to live Robin. Do you do much fishing there?


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 15, 2014)

Ray Bell said:


> Beautiful place to live Robin. Do you do much fishing there?




Yes it is.....but now I don't actually live where these pics are taken........though I grew up on the island. If you go back to post 305.....the first pic of looking up the bay from up on the hill........in the background is a mountain......I live on the right hand side of that mountain about 3/4s the way up....about 40 miles away....

However... I have a very cozy cabin on the island literally at the waters edge that we spend as much time as possible at....and the reason I have several boats...no car ferry to the island. I grew up lobster fishing and seining sardines with my father.....saw to much hardship early on to continue with that. We used to set trawls and handline cod and halibut for fun and food but the ground fish stocks have been depleted so what recreational fishing I once enjoyed is gone.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds interesting Robin. How windy does it get at the cabin on the mountain? I miss the wind sometimes.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 15, 2014)

On the coast,HaHaHaHaHaHa!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like bacon!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387050



That pict n post caused a near riot back in the day...LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## HTTR (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## imagineero (Dec 16, 2014)

Did this tree last week. I've seen quite a few lightning struck trees over the years but this was the most impressive by far. It literally exploded. Whole yard and neighbors yard 15' deep in limbs, completely limbed itself! The trunk exploded, chunks weighing 100lbs blown 2 yards away. There was no wind at the time. First time in a while I've looked at a tree and said "wow" out loud.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 16, 2014)

This is the load of stuff dropped off tonight to a family in our area. The dad is going through cancer treatment, the mom has MS, and they have three kids (14, 12, and 10).


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 16, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Sounds interesting Robin. How windy does it get at the cabin on the mountain? I miss the wind sometimes.



At my home it gets pretty windy......my house is on the ENE side of the mountain so it gets hammered pretty good in a Nor' easter............on the island, the cabin is right on the water in a harbor that faces WSW.....though very protected from the heavy storm winds and seas (NE & SE) it is open and very exposed to heavy westerlys..........nothing to be sitting in the kitchen and when waves break on the ledge the camp sits on the spray hits the windows like someone throwing a 5 gal pail of water at the window......I've told a number of people about that and they nod and smile...but out of all the people who have been out there when this happens......not one person has remained seated....everybody jumps the first couple times....LOL!!

As you can see in these pics. this is no storm...just a clear. nice, blustery fall day. However I have, two or three times, over the years opened up the camp in the spring and had to pick window glass and seaweed out of the kitchen sink.......


----------



## hseII (Dec 16, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 387063
> 
> This is the load of stuff dropped off tonight to a family in our area. The dad is going through cancer treatment, the mom has MS, and they have three kids (14, 12, and 10).


Awesome Cousin.

I did not know Hippies drove Dodges. I thought they all had Volkswagens


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2014)

Robin, I hope you won't be offended if I don't drop by for a visit. Sounds like that wind would blow the mustard right off a hotdog. Lol


Cantdog said:


> At my home it gets pretty windy......my house is on the ENE side of the mountain so it gets hammered pretty good in a Nor' easter............on the island, the cabin is right on the water in a harbor that faces WSW.....though very protected from the heavy storm winds and seas (NE & SE) it is open and very exposed to heavy westerlys..........nothing to be sitting in the kitchen and when waves break on the ledge the camp sits on the spray hits the windows like someone throwing a 5 gal pail of water at the window......I've told a number of people about that and they nod and smile...but out of all the people who have been out there when this happens......not one person has remained seated....everybody jumps the first couple times....LOL!!
> 
> As you can see in these pics. this is no storm...just a clear. nice, blustery fall day. However I have, two or three times, over the years opened up the camp in the spring and had to pick window glass and seaweed out of the kitchen sink.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 16, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Robin, I hope you won't be offended if I don't drop by for a visit. Sounds like that wind would blow the mustard right off a hotdog. Lol




Just the way it is on "The Rockbound Coast of Maine"......can be really nice......can be really crappy.....not much to stop the wind when you're offshore...has it's way with you.....


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 16, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> Just the way it is on "The Rockbound Coast of Maine"......can be really nice......can be really crappy.....not much to stop the wind when you're offshore...has it's way with you.....[/QUOTE
> 
> I have never been on the East coast, but love to sit on the Wa, Or, coasts in the winter and watch the storms come in. Of course the storms here are nothing like you get on the East coast.


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 16, 2014)

I dunno Ray...from some of those pics Randy Mac posted up earlier in this thread it looks like it can get pretty rough out there too!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2014)

The Orygun coast gets beat pretty bad, Washington gets it's share, don't hear much about it because it is lightly populated.
I live in Crescent City, we are exposed and kinda stick out into the ocean. There is a local weather effect caused by Cape Mendocino and the King Range which rises right off the ocean, just South of the Cape.
Storm system fronts headed North and East get jammed up and spin off squalls, lots of squalls, lines of squalls, clumps of squalls.
I often check the radar before heading out, see if I can travel in between the bastards.




Current Sat feed
http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/alternative.php?wfo=eka&area=nw&type=wv&size=4
current doppler
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=1&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=1


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 16, 2014)

The squalls on the Oregon coast are what I like too watch. Now this is of course from a seaside motel room. We usually go to Lincoln City, or Cannon Beach. Nice sitting in room with fire going watching the incoming squalls.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 17, 2014)

Leaf kissers hate trees if they block they're view, but don't want anybody to cut theirs! Hipocritical mofo's.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 18, 2014)

Gypo, she cuts a mean butt!.......Hahahahaha!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

I remember Trinity trying to grope me, but Raw tree limbs came to the rescue, or was it Chris Cicora?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Gypo, she cuts a mean butt!.......Hahahahaha!


Didn't Crafturd, or was it Joketurd that had the hots for the pork hop lady?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

Btw Dennis, where's that vid of me sawing with that ballerina dress on?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Is that Kathy Bates?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Is that Kathy Bates?


No Graham, that was Norman Bates, just another wack job.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387685


I would be milling that sumbish up for lumber to fix the roof


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387685



That made a dent!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387774



Pecker poling??


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pecker poling??


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 18, 2014)

If this pup falls over to the south it will take out two or three houses.





To the north, block the street for a few days.
Oak.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 18, 2014)

no more apples


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>



Bug splat on the windshield?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 18, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bug splat on the windshield?



rock star


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



What that needs is a chain drive with a Power Products engine to drive the front wheel. Or, just pedals like any tricycle.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## SawTroll (Dec 19, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


>





That face cut looks like some Swedish variety - but I refrain from commenting on the back cut.....


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## SawTroll (Dec 19, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>



No casualties?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)

None that I can remember. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> No casualties?



Not my photo, can't say for sure


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 19, 2014)

Dennis Cahoon in the background supervising. Lol


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 20, 2014)

This was on your vid after Gypo ,this you ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread needs Randymac's pic of the guy holding himself up between 2 trees with his boots ,cutting the tree down


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> This was on your vid after Gypo ,this you ?




John can`t reach that high!!....LOL


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 387809
> View attachment 387810


Is that masterblaster on the back of the bus ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is that masterblaster on the back of the bus ?


That would be Butch! Lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well it was hard to tell without the gladiator attire ......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


>




Ohhho, wood processor, pre split!


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


>



What y'all call that?
The bounce pole lay?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> What y'all call that?
> The bounce pole lay?


Ya was hoping it would break that dead leaner, but was ready if it didn't. Lol


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya was hoping it would break that dead leaner, but was ready if it didn't. Lol




It was actually cool looking, as long as nothing was broken  

Play it off as an "I meant to do that"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

Barnett Tree Care. Great pics Roger.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

Master Blaster vid.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

Another cool vid, a pro for sure. Makes me feel like a cull! Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


Looks haunted, that your place Jerry? Got a metal detector? Maybe good stuff hidden in there.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2014)

Who's Phil?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Looks haunted, that your place Jerry? Got a metal detector? Maybe good stuff hidden in there.



One of our old backwoods logging camps, all logged off now, over 2000 acres that one. Not much left there,one old oil lantern and a bow saw frame along with a very rusty bedspring, place still standing but likely not for long now. Haunted, yes it is, I still see my two uncles looking out those windows, waiting for me to show up with supplies.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who's Phil?




Don`t know who Phil is but that Echo 670 really kicks ass.....LOL
A sharp chain might help it some.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Another cool vid, a pro for sure. Makes me feel like a cull! Lol



Me, too... I think he's done that a few times.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2014)

pioneerguy600 said:


> One of our old backwoods logging camps, all logged off now, over 2000 acres that one. Not much left there,one old oil lantern and a bow saw frame along with a very rusty bedspring, place still standing but likely not for long now. Haunted, yes it is, I still see my two uncles looking out those windows, waiting for me to show up with supplies.


Get planting Jerry, could be your new calling!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice!


Mr. Bow Saw said:


>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice pile of forfeited saws,

http://redmaleta.blogspot.ca/2014/10/puerto-princesas-chainsaw-christmas-tree.html


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Get planting Jerry, could be your new calling!



Already done, you should see it now.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 27, 2014)

Santa brought me over a foot of fresh snow, bright sunshine and clear blue sky. Spent the day skiing the backcountry.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2014)

Not much snow here in Oregon this year.


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 27, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Not much snow here in Oregon this year.


Not much yet in Washinton either. Can see the Blues from here though, and they are now white. Supposedly 15" in the Cascades today.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 27, 2014)

North Dakota maybe?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

no snow here in 50 degree swamp weather...


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 27, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> no snow here in 50 degree swamp weather...


About the same here ..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 27, 2014)

Sitting in Naples, FL, down to 76 degrees F.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2014)

Ray Bell said:


> Not much yet in Washinton either. Can see the Blues from here though, and they are now white. Supposedly 15" in the Cascades today.



They are getting some snow up in the Oregon Cascades this week (3" today), but two weeks ago the snow level was the lowest ever recorded on Mt Hood on that date. Timberline still only has a 3 foot base at 6,000 feet. Lots of rain this year, but not a lot of snow.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2014)

Ack!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Today's haul... Doug Fir, 4' at the base.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice haul. How did the 7900 handle it? 32" bar?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nice haul. How did the 7900 handle it? 32" bar?


The 7900 did great! It's got a 28" bar, but I might try the 32" next time out. I really like how smooth the Dolmar is, especially compared to my 064...


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 1, 2015)

100 degrees F by noon time, maybe 120F mid afternoon.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 2, 2015)

Galoping girdie and mt. rainier in the distance .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 389975


 I really like that picture! It looks very quant and homey.
Also inviting about your picture is that timber on the slope in the background.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's what it looks like here at high noon.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2015)

Front yard at 20 below.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you have water when it is frozen all the time ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I really like that picture! It looks very quant and homey.
> Also inviting about your picture is that timber on the slope in the background.
> John


Yep. Lots of timber, unfortunately the big stuff is mostly gone. Every once in a while I run across some old growth Doug Fir. There were five or six in this one stand that didn't get cut for some reason.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 2, 2015)

I wear bib overalls so I can more easily scratch muh nuts. 

Just saying.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you have water when it is frozen all the time ?



Solid!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you have water when it is frozen all the time ?


There's no running water here except for the water I have to run and get.
For drinking water I go to a local spring that never freezes over, though I have to chop ice away to fit in a 5 gallon jug with an axe or chainsaw.
For washing I just melt snow.
John


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wear bib overalls so I can more easily scratch muh nuts.
> 
> Just saying.


If you lived where Gypo lives, you wouldn't be able to find yer nuts.

Just saying.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

Sure I would.........they're in muh bibs.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Front yard at 20 below.View attachment 391321


People think I'm full of **** (I probably am) but folks that have spent a lot of time in the north can get a rough guess at the temp from a picture. The crystals on the snow, the clear blues sky... yep it's below zero in the north


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

The coldest I've ever been was when it was just above freezing.......slight rain, and hard wind. 

When it gets cold enough for everything to freeze, the air gets dry.......and it's better to me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The coldest I've ever been was when it was just above freezing.......slight rain, and hard wind.
> 
> When it gets cold enough for everything to freeze, the air gets dry.......and it's better to me.


You described here ,35-45 and damp all day feels colder then last week when was dry and in the low 20's


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

I worked outside framing houses most of my life. I'm looking out the window of my little shop......it's rainy and cold.....and I'm glad I'm not framing anymore.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 3, 2015)

Not so bad now ,inside dried in doing trim work ,painted some wanescoating and the grains raised on the plywood  had to sand it all down last night and repaint it again ,same thing can look outside and be happy have stuff to do indoors this time of year .


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

You are building a beautiful home Brian.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ty sir , From the work i have seen of yours ,you have built some very beautiful homes also . I am still an amateur at this stuff ,kind of learn as i go type of thing .


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

It's about how far you are willing to go to make something turn out right. From what you've shown me.......you're not scared to go the extra mile.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2015)

It's 35 below here now. Outdoor activities are mostly limited to getting firewood unless forced to go skiing or tobaggoning. 
I stay mostly inside working on saws and stoking the fire. It snowed about 6 inches during a warm spell so I banked the snow around the shack which helps to keep the cold out.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hope you have a wood stove in the outhouse


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd just crap in a bucket. 


No really......I would.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Hope you have a wood stove in the outhouse


No but as Randy says, its better to crap in a bucket. I generally crap in a plastic bag which lines the bucket.
The bag gets put outside to facilitate freezing. Then the offending loaf gets thrown into the fire.
But don't miss or the bag melts and it's a poopy mess. So as you can see it requires some skill.
This barbaric act is limited to temps below minus 20.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 3, 2015)

If you pee outside at 20 below {farenheit?}, does it freeze before it hits the ground? Or does it depend on how tall you are? Or how
endowed you are?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2015)

The bowel movement thread.......

Turns to piss.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 3, 2015)

Nipply here this morning


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 3, 2015)

Throw a glass of hot water up into the air at -20F and watch what happens! Not the one I wanted but you get the idea,


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2015)

*How cold does it have to be when urine freezes before it hits the ...*
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080126165412AAl4dAA

Jan 27, 2008 - The mythbusters tried to freeze urine at 70 below and it did not freeze. 0. 0 ... Remember that the temperature of the urine is at regular body ...
*Will urine freeze* in midstream? - Yahoo Answers
8 answers
9 Feb 2011
*At what temperature does urine freeze*? - Answers - Yahoo
1 answer
4 Dec 2010
*Can urine freeze* inside your body? - Yahoo Answers
9 answers
13 Nov 2010
Is it possible for it to be so cold, your *pee freezes* before ...
9 answers
7 Dec 2009
More results from answers.yahoo.com


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 3, 2015)

Naw!!!!! I want to see LLLLammmabert making yellow snow!!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 3, 2015)

Dang, I didn't mean to give you a homework assignment, I just wanted to see if you would pee on the internet.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 391861



Obviously a top handle climbing saw. Just don't have to climb far.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 391861



Did I hear you say it was ,"hard on clutches"?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's a pole saw.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## JBA (Jan 10, 2015)

Entertainment center I built last year. All cabinet grade birch plywood and poplar construction. Painted using Valspars newest water based paint and clearcoats. Made every cut myself and did all the finish paint and installation. This is in a $750,000 house. This is in their basement. Love me some cabinet work in addition to playing with saws and climbing gear.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 10, 2015)

JBA said:


> Entertainment center I built last year. All cabinet grade birch plywood and poplar construction. Painted using Valspars newest water based paint and clearcoats. Made every cut myself and did all the finish paint and installation. This is in a $750,000 house. This is in their basement. Love me some cabinet work in addition to playing with saws and climbing gear.


Nice job! My brother and I build custom cabinets, too. Heres the latest kitchen we built...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice work guys ,takes some skillz to do that stuff


----------



## JBA (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome kitchen!!!!! Did 7 years in the last shop I worked in. Working in the field now. Metal studs and drywall not as much fun but sure does pay the bills. Once again great job on that custom kitchen. I appreciate fine craftsmanship.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 10, 2015)

Corner cupboard I built a few years from native cherry. Made in my shop from rough cut cherry. All moldings made in the shop.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

Everyone's showin' off....... so I'll show what I do when not fussing with saws.......this is a 30 yr old cherry extension table I built for a client to go in a cherry room I finished out......this is back at the shop to be refinished....30 yrs out....LOL!!! cost her more to refinish it than it did to build in the first place!!!! This closes up to 48" X 48" to play bridge on and extends to 96" X 48" with three leaves for thanksgiving meals and such............


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

Few more....this a replacement porch post I turned to match 8 others......it was 8"X8"X 8'-10". It is on the corner of a second story porch.......
A pine limb came down and wiped the old post out........

This wasn't done on a copy lathe....all free hand......


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

This was a cool project....a wood fired sauna. the building is 12' X 18' with a 4' porch on the end where you fire the stove. This made from native eastern white cedar 6X6.....milled at my ancient diesel powered rotary sawmill......notice no butt joints anywhere.....I milled every piece of wood in this structure (except the PT deck framing and sills) I hand selected all the logs from several different wooding operations in the area. Half dovetailed corners, a hall way inside where you can hang you clothes and an inside wood storage area that will hold a cord and a half....which is about enough wood to do around a million saunas!!!!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 10, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Few more....this a replacement porch post I turned to match 8 others......it was 8"X8"X 8'-10". It is on the corner of a second story porch.......
> A pine limb came down and wiped the old post out........
> 
> This wasn't done on a copy lathe....all free hand......
> ...


Very nice Robin. It looks like you made the lathe bed extension to turn these?


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

Some inside pics then I'm done showin' off......fer now!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Very nice Robin. It looks like you made the lathe bed extension to turn these?




No Ray.....this actually a Conover Lathe...designed and marketed by Ernie Conover and his son. Designed to be very heavy duty and installed on wooden beds of your choice of length.......in this configuration I can turn 9'-6" between centers. Notice in the fifth pic down....painted post in lathe.....the box under that has the tool rest sitting on it........in the center is a cover ...under that is a compartment that holds all my turning tools, steady rests, jaw chucks etc. On either end of that are two compartments filled with crushed stone.....about 700 lbs. in each one.......


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 10, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> No Ray.....this actually a Conover Lathe...designed and marketed by Ernie Conover and his son. Designed to be very heavy duty and installed on wooden beds of your choice of length.......in this configuration I can turn 9'-6" between centers. Notice in the fifth pic down....painted post in lathe.....the box under that has the tool rest sitting on it........in the center is a cover ...under that is a compartment that holds all my turning tools, steady rests, jaw chucks etc. On either end of that are two compartments filled with crushed stone.....about 700 lbs. in each one.......


Wow, very nice. I will have to google Conover Lathes.


----------



## olyman (Jan 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> If you lived where Gypo lives, you wouldn't be able to find yer nuts.
> 
> Just saying.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 10, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> No Ray.....this actually a Conover Lathe...designed and marketed by Ernie Conover and his son. Designed to be very heavy duty and installed on wooden beds of your choice of length.......in this configuration I can turn 9'-6" between centers. Notice in the fifth pic down....painted post in lathe.....the box under that has the tool rest sitting on it........in the center is a cover ...under that is a compartment that holds all my turning tools, steady rests, jaw chucks etc. On either end of that are two compartments filled with crushed stone.....about 700 lbs. in each one.......


Conover sold business in 1989, and lathes were discontinued soon after. You have some very nice vintage equipment a Robin.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 10, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Conover sold business in 1989, and lathes were discontinued soon after. You have some very nice vintage equipment a Robin.




Yes it is........and it is an '89......they were very spendy in the day.....I picked it up local from a guy who bought out a storage locker for something else....it came with around a hundred Buck Bros. turning tools......a number of drill chucks and live centers...drive centers....3/HP TEFC motor......very nice stuff.....and a Nova chuck NIB...Gave $700.00.......less than half the cost of just the head and tail stock and the tool rest new........not something I use a lot but when needed it fits the bill......more than paid for itself turning that one post......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> This was a cool project....a wood fired sauna. the building is 12' X 18' with a 4' porch on the end where you fire the stove. This made from native eastern white cedar 6X6.....milled at my ancient diesel powered rotary sawmill......notice no butt joints anywhere.....I milled every piece of wood in this structure (except the PT deck framing and sills) I hand selected all the logs from several different wooding operations in the area. Half dovetailed corners, a hall way inside where you can hang you clothes and an inside wood storage area that will hold a cord and a half....which is about enough wood to do around a million saunas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty darn nice I'll say!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Pretty darn nice I'll say!




Thanks......was a lot of work=cost a lot!! Boy it worked well.....go from standing start to 140 degrees in 20 mins on a half dozen 2" X 16" sticks......perhaps a little longer in the winter but didn't take any longer to come to temp than an electric heater...way cheaper to run.....client was adamant "no electricity" for anything.......no electric lights...inside or out.....


----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 11, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Few more....this a replacement porch post I turned to match 8 others......it was 8"X8"X 8'-10". It is on the corner of a second story porch.......
> A pine limb came down and wiped the old post out........
> 
> This wasn't done on a copy lathe....all free hand......
> ...


Ah, the one area of woodworking that I have done very little of . Nice work!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 11, 2015)

Cedar Row said:


> Ah, the one area of woodworking that I have done very little of . Nice work!



Thanks...I'm no expert or "art" turner.....just a woodworker....makin' a living.....


----------



## Peter White (Jan 11, 2015)

Most of you have probably seen this, but I love the sounds of this saw and this video....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Thanks...I'm no expert or "art" turner.....just a woodworker....makin' a living.....


That external door on your sauna is one great idea! If I could afford it I'd have you fly out here and built me one.
Last week we had 72 degrees of frost here as opposed to only 12 now. So it would be in the sauna for me when it's that cold. Lol


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> That external door on your sauna is one great idea! If I could afford it I'd have you fly out here and built me one.
> Last week we had 72 degrees of frost here as opposed to only 12 now. So it would be in the sauna for me when it's that cold. Lol



If I lived where you do I'd have one!!! Probably not this elaborate......but workable none the less....don't take much....


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 11, 2015)

The dovetails amaze me. As a hack, I just can't imagine the work that went into laying them out. Beautiful.



Cantdog said:


> This was a cool project....a wood fired sauna.
> 
> Half dovetailed corners...
> 
> View attachment 393517


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2015)

I've got the hole dug for a sauna already. Ground water is only 16" from the surface. I was thinking of putting in a 4' dia culvert and insulate it and built the sauna right over top of it all with a submersible pump.
Any thoughts?


Cantdog said:


> If I lived where you do I'd have one!!! Probably not this elaborate......but workable none the less....don't take much....


----------



## Milkman31 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 11, 2015)

Gotta like that!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 12, 2015)

That Robin is a hell of a woodworker eh?


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 12, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That Robin is a hell of a woodworker eh?


Yes, he does wonderful work.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 12, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That Robin is a hell of a woodworker eh?



Thanks Randy and Ray....But like most things though.....no one would ever see this kind of work without clients with deep pockets and a strong desire to impress their peers. These were long standing clients....I built the house and post and beam barns there too. That sauna cost more than a lot of peoples nice homes.....and has no running water or electricity....just a wooden box with a woodstove......took 9,500 bft of white cedar logs to build that box.....1,800 8" timberlok bolts.......had to build a plastic building around it to build it in.....that was 30' x 20' posted 14' high.......etc. etc. etc.....$ $$$,$$$.00......and all I gotts ta show is some old red saws.....LOL!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 22, 2015)

Woman freaks at BC ferry terminal goes viral.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...sen-bc-ferries-terminal-goes-viral-1.2919808#


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm here now.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 31, 2015)

On my way to work the other morning...


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 31, 2015)

HaHaHA!!! I'll bet even money none of you guys have never seen this!!! This is a pic of my cousin (and her pet, Max the Llama) who married a very good friend of mine a couple yrs back.........they were transporting Max out to the island in Febuary.......10 mile ocean journey in a 38' lobsterboat.........Max had never been aboard a boat before!!! He took it all in stride!!!

He's quite interested in where they're going.......don't wanna run aground....good navigator.......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHA!!! I'll bet even money none of you guys have never seen this!!! This is a pic of my cousin (and her pet, Max the Llama) who married a very good friend of mine a couple yrs back.........they were transporting Max out to the island in Febuary.......10 mile ocean journey in a 38' lobsterboat.........Max had never been aboard a boat before!!! He took it all in stride!!!
> 
> He's quite interested in where they're going.......don't wanna run aground....good navigator.......
> 
> View attachment 399584


Too bad Fish isn't around, he loves Llamas.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Too bad Fish isn't around, he loves Llamas.


He is on the " Other " site John ,think he one of the ones that got fed up with here and left


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 31, 2015)

The smile faces are redundant on this site :****you: when you use the middle finger one is blocks it ,see :****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> He is on the " Other " site John ,think he one of the ones that got fed up with here and left


Ya, I haven't heard from Fish here in a few months, he offered good info but also loved to stir the pot. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The smile faces are redundant on this site :****you: when you use the middle finger one is blocks it ,see :****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you::****you:


ROR!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, I haven't heard from Fish here in a few months, he offered good info but also loved to stir the pot. Lol
> John


Too bad the new guys would not listen to him when he gave advise on how to fix their saw ,they would rather argue with a guy that knows what he is talking about .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Too bad the new guys would not listen to him when he gave advise on how to fix their saw ,they would rather argue with a guy that knows what he is talking about .


I think a lot of the info John gave out was above the head of the newby. He excelled with electrical problems on the older saws too.
John


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> HaHaHA!!! I'll bet even money none of you guys have never seen this!!! This is a pic of my cousin (and her pet, Max the Llama) who married a very good friend of mine a couple yrs back.........they were transporting Max out to the island in Febuary.......10 mile ocean journey in a 38' lobsterboat.........Max had never been aboard a boat before!!! He took it all in stride!!!
> 
> He's quite interested in where they're going.......don't wanna run aground....good navigator.......
> 
> View attachment 399584


So you had a good friend that married a Llama????? I have to admit that they are cute........ But they "spit"..... A cultural "faux pas" here in North America.

It is forgivable in the beach areas of the U.S. during spring break, because of the sheer numbers
of actual human females in their late teens, and luckily Llamas are not legal in Fla.........


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

Now Walt Galer was a Llama man!!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> So you had a good friend that married a Llama????? I have to admit that they are cute........ But they "spit"..... A cultural "faux pas" here in North America.
> 
> It is forgivable in the beach areas of the U.S. during spring break, because of the sheer numbers
> of actual human females in their late teens, and luckily Llamas are not legal in Fla.........


But unfortunately, they do not allow toothless chainsaw rednecks in Fla. during the Spring months either, because if they would actually find and hook up with an actual female, that even came in 16th in a wet -T contest, they wouldn't be posting on a chainsaw site for a looooonnngg time.....


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

The only giants on these chainsaw forums, have to sneak their laptops into the bathroom so their wife won't find out what they are up to..... Kind of sad for these old giants, but they are terrified of who actually rules their roost.......


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2015)

That is why we see so many saw mods on the edge of the bathroom tub, or balanced on some poor guy's hairy knee....
Yep..... It started with those dammned Llammas!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

I got caught sitting on the toilet recently with a smart phone and she said, "You're having phone sex!!"
No, I said. "I tried that once but it hurt when I put it in the fax machine!"
John


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Too bad Fish isn't around, he loves Llamas.



I think he is a lot closer than you could ever imagine...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think he is a lot closer than you could ever imagine...


Not BA.....??


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Not BA.....??



NO!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 31, 2015)

O. M. G.


----------



## Milkman31 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## HarleyT (Feb 1, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> View attachment 399959


Is that the "Before" or "After" pic????


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 1, 2015)

I think she has my car keys.......


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 1, 2015)

She also has my "sammitch"...... She is quite the tease......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> there's something wrong with you! Beautiful collection!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Is that a telescopic rod?


Milkman31 said:


> View attachment 399959


----------



## Milkman31 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Is that a telescopic rod?


I think ! I don't know!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

She's a keeper!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> She also has my "sammitch"...... She is quite the tease......


What's a sammitch, is that like a moose knuckle?


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Another Dr. Seuss classic...


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 1, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> View attachment 399959



No Fatties for me.......LoL


----------



## JBA (Feb 1, 2015)

Just a quick question. If a man lives with a redhead will he ever be right again in his life? Really struggling here guys.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 1, 2015)

doesnt really matter what color hair they have!!


----------



## JBA (Feb 1, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> doesnt really matter what color hair they have!!


Thanks man. Just looking for verification. Apparently my wife married the worst man walking the earth. LOL


----------



## Milkman31 (Feb 1, 2015)

JBA said:


> Just a quick question. If a man lives with a redhead will he ever be right again in his life? Really struggling here guys.


Red head!!!


----------



## JBA (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Milkman31 (Feb 1, 2015)

JBA said:


> View attachment 400011


Nope you'll never be the same!!! Lol


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 1, 2015)

JBA said:


> Thanks man. Just looking for verification. Apparently my wife married the worst man walking the earth. LOL


Didn't they all?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 1, 2015)

Red haired women are beautiful!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 2, 2015)

JBA said:


> Just a quick question. If a man lives with a redhead will he ever be right again in his life? Really struggling here guys.


No No No never be right again.
Been married to one for 18yrs.You know the saying"can't unring a bell"


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## HarleyT (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> No Fatties for me.......LoL


Watching "Natural Treasure" right now...... I am working on the clues from this pic...... I can see from this pic that she has a "static charge"!!!! And possibly some clues from her desk.....


----------



## windthrown (Feb 4, 2015)

This thread is still going?


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> View attachment 400612


EEEEEEWWWWWWWW......
He is doing it dry???? No condomints? No mustard, or nuthin?????


----------



## windthrown (Feb 4, 2015)

No, no condom... just a plain wiener.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

windthrown said:


> This thread is still going?


Yep...


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Saw this here tree the other day. I thought it was kinda neat!


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

Broken top on what looks like a Ponderosa or Jeffery pine.

I lost a few tops off of my lodgepole pines here in a windstorm last month. Fierce winds out of the south. I have to climb and top them now. Already processes the firewood.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 11, 2015)

What is George saying in this pic?


----------



## olyman (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What is George saying in this pic?View attachment 402717


 that he bought the wrong color orange..should have been a oly..........................


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 402716



Timberjack?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What is George saying in this pic?View attachment 402717



Holy chit, that`s a heavy saw!!


----------



## nyctreeman (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TheViking (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What is George saying in this pic?View attachment 402717


In Texas we don't have trees....


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What is George saying in this pic?View attachment 402717


LOOK, WMD!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

Yard sale or recently found treasure?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 402716



Yah know John, those fancy Stihl saws have an outboard clutch. You can remove the power head before you get more involved in the bar extraction/destruction process with that steel wedge there. Is that photo from the, 'Cutter Techniques' book by the BA in Astoria? I read in there that a highly sloped back cut would prevent that from happening.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> LOOK, WMD!!



They are in Texas!


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 11, 2015)

windthrown said:


> They are in Texas!
> 
> View attachment 402790


Yikes thank you. Will remember too watch out for this next time I visit my Brother is Houston. Wait a minute, the build, the hair....Dave??


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yard sale or recently found treasure?


Deceased logger... Somebody stole his newer saws from the back of his truck not long before he bit the dust. His son-in-law got the 084.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Not bad for $300...


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 11, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 402782



Is that your junk pile?


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 11, 2015)

olyman said:


> that he bought the wrong color orange..should have been a oly..........................



A what?


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Is that your junk pile?


I sold all that junk for about $2000...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 11, 2015)

What saw is Ronald using? He's looking pretty studdly. Lol
John


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What saw is Ronald using? He's looking pretty studdly. Lol
> John


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 402805
> What saw is Ronald using? He's looking pretty studdly. Lol
> John



that is a rare lefthanded 10-10


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Not bad for $300...



Bars alone are worth way more than that. I like those old MACs. The saws that won the west.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 11, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Bars alone are worth way more than that. I like those old MACs. The saws that won the west.


When I payed for the stuff, I didn't even know all those bars were buried under there! I sold the 72" Cannon for $300.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> A what?
> 
> View attachment 402795



I liked running my Olympyk. The ex had tossed it by the time I got a new coil for it. No brake, all go...


----------



## windthrown (Feb 11, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> When I payed for the stuff, I didn't even know all those bars were buried under there! I sold the 72" Cannon for $300.



Buried treasure!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 11, 2015)

044?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like a 460 sir


----------



## AKDoug (Feb 12, 2015)

East of Coffman Cove, Prince of Wales Island, Alaska...


----------



## windthrown (Feb 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> 044?
> View attachment 402826



The saw would be an MS model with the flippy caps and not the old 0 model. It does not have the jazzy embossed side on the AF cover that a 440 has, so the Junk Man's guess of an MS460 would be spot on. Though with that expansion chamber, that thing runs nothing like a 440 or 460.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's a random pic of my Jeep... before I took it all apart.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 14, 2015)

We had a little microburst come through some years back. I milled some of it and burned the rest.


----------



## Onan18 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> 044?
> View attachment 402826



I can't believe y'all can even see the saw in that picture, did no one else notice the looker?!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 15, 2015)

take me back to the good ole days my home town.


----------



## olyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Four Paws said:


>


 while that is bad, it couldn't have happened to a better car.......


----------



## RP81 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> We had a little microburst come through some years back. I milled some of it and burned the rest.
> 
> View attachment 403700


Nice 55! I have a 1959 oliver 550...not near as good of shape as your's though!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 15, 2015)

RP81 said:


> Nice 55! I have a 1959 oliver 550...not near as good of shape as your's though!!!



I have probably owned 45 or more Oliver tractors including about 20 crawlers. I have owned that 55 for almost 20 years, had to replace the bull gears when I got it. I have owned a couple of 550's (including one with a 588 loader) as well as 3-4 other Super 55's.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 15, 2015)

olyman said:


> while that is bad, it couldn't have happened to a better car.......


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 15, 2015)

olyman said:


> while that is bad, it couldn't have happened to a better car.......



Even trees dislike 'green' cars.

For a car with miser like fuel economy, why is it I never see one in the right hand driving lane? Always are in the left lane at 75+. Strange logic.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 15, 2015)

jakewells said:


> take me back to the good ole days my home town.
> View attachment 403722
> 
> View attachment 403723


----------



## olyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Four Paws said:


>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 403789
> View attachment 403788



Is that rt 299 through Weaverville?


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Is that rt 299 through Weaverville?


Yep. Those are old pics. It looks a little different these days.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. Those are old pics. It looks a little different these days.



The street scape just seemed familiar, that red brick building just jogged my memory, is it still there?


----------



## RP81 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have probably owned 45 or more Oliver tractors including about 20 crawlers. I have owned that 55 for almost 20 years, had to replace the bull gears when I got it. I have owned a couple of 550's (including one with a 588 loader) as well as 3-4 other Super 55's.


My grandparents used to own a Oliver dealership back in the day, my father was brought up on them on their dairy farm. The 550 is my dad's favorite tractor. Think he has a dozen or so back home along with a wicked nice 770 narrow front!!!


----------



## nyctreeman (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's to better days.
Carmen's By The Sea
End of Barclay Ave.
Staten Island, New York




Back in the 80s when I was in Staten Island, it looked pretty much like this.
Then in the late 90s or early 2000s it was sold and changed to Puglias by the sea.
Then Sandy took it out, and from what I hear it never reopened or if it did it closed shortly thereafter.

I had many a wild weekend in this place


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The street scape just seemed familiar, that red brick building just jogged my memory, is it still there?


Yep. That's the courthouse. I just snapped this picture today...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

Summer in the Yukon at 11pm


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

A pic I took last spring.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2015)

pic's i took yesterday morning on the way to work ,end of my driveway ,neighbors yard across the hwy ,herd of elk grazing neighbors horse pasture

Yes my phone is not a good camera


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

Male woodpecker feeding young.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

Barn swallow on saw.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Barn swallow on saw.View attachment 404732


If he was on one of my chains ,his feet would cut off ,lol 

That semi chisel ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If he was on one of my chains ,his feet would cut off ,lol
> 
> That semi chisel ?


Lol, not sure. I took the pic in a friends shop where they nested.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't recall, but what band or producer had a bird on a guitar?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like Johnny has a bird on his guitar


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 404725
> View attachment 404726
> View attachment 404727
> pic's i took yesterday morning on the way to work ,end of my driveway ,neighbors yard across the hwy ,herd of elk grazing neighbors horse pasture
> ...


Brian, when I lived in Squim you would occasionally see the elk in the middle of town. Do they still have the close proximity lights flashing on 101?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 18, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep. That's the courthouse. I just snapped this picture today...
> View attachment 404054
> 
> View attachment 404055



Thanks, awesome. I try to get in several road trips each time I get out to Cali, I have covered a lot of ground in that State but still have much more to fill in. I rode a 59 Harley up from San Fran along rt 1 following the coast to just past Eureka, caught the 299 to get over to the #5 near Redding, then run down to Sacramento, stayed overnight and then on to San Fran. next day.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's one from last summer!


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 18, 2015)

This is the mill I worked at for 5 years... It burned down in 2009. It's now completely rebuilt.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Brian, when I lived in Squim you would occasionally see the elk in the middle of town. Do they still have the close proximity lights flashing on 101?


yes they do ,somehow they set off something that turns those lights on


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 18, 2015)

My hometown of cave city ky two photos 69 yrs apart.
June 1940



June 2009

[


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> yes they do ,somehow they set off something that turns those lights on


Yep, when I was there they said a few of the elk had trapnsmitter collars. If they got within so many feet of the highway it would activate the blinking lights.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 404878



Nice looking ash, wish I had some now to make axe handles from.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Male woodpecker feeding young.View attachment 404730


The woodpecker pecked on the school house door.
He pecked and he pecked,
Till his pecker got sore


----------



## olyman (Feb 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 404906


 your old cabin may be cold,,but ill bet that's a dream!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 404906



Working the gulch?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

olyman said:


> your old cabin may be cold,,but ill bet that's a dream!!!!!!


Lol, that's not my bus or claim it belongs to the crazy miner stuck in the snow.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Fubar (Feb 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 405002


ash grows that far north ? , i liked all the pic's John , that is just the most stunningly beautiful part of the world there is .
keith


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)

This is in John`s backyard, wonder if he can guess where?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

Fubar said:


> ash grows that far north ? , i liked all the pic's John , that is just the most stunningly beautiful part of the world there is .
> keith


No ash here in the north, I'm bouncing around Canada with my pics. The ash pic is an Ontario thing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is in John`s backyard, wonder if he can guess where?


Haines Alaska?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is in John`s backyard, wonder if he can guess where?


Cool rig, too bad We didnt connect when you were up this way Jerry.


----------



## towingace (Feb 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 404707
> View attachment 404706
> Summer in the Yukon at 11pm


That's bee-u-tee-full, are those flowers Foxgloves? No need to plant anything, Mother Nature's got ya covered.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 19, 2015)

towingace said:


> That's bee-u-tee-full, are those flowers Foxgloves? No need to plant anything, Mother Nature's got ya covered.


It's fireweed our territorial flower. It's very edible and makes great wine.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's fireweed our territorial flower. It's very edible and makes great wine.View attachment 405285


Whomever named it that, must have been smokin' weed, it should have been called "Fireflower".


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

towingace said:


> Whomever named it that, must have been smokin' weed, it should have been called "Fireflower".


Fire flower would fit because it moves in after a fire. They shouldn't call it a weed.
John


----------



## towingace (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Fire flower would fit because it moves in after a fire. They shouldn't call it a weed.
> John


Now that they legalized "weed" in Washington, I hope it doesn't become our state flower.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

towingace said:


> Now that they legalized "weed" in Washington, I hope it doesn't become our state flower.


I wish I had some of that once in a while.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I wish I had some of that once in a while.View attachment 405297


What the....that poor dog either needs shorter hair or longer legs...or stay in bed.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Haines Alaska?



Winner winner,chicken dinner!! Haines Junction interpretative center and museum. If my wife`s eyes had not got infected we would have connected. The day we left Skagway her eyes started swelling and turned beet red by that night, I had to push on and get her medical attention, only glitch we had in that entire trip.


----------



## JBA (Feb 20, 2015)

On my drive in this morning. Ready for the beach


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Winner winner,chicken dinner!! Haines Junction interpretative center and museum. If my wife`s eyes had not got infected we would have connected. The day we left Skagway her eyes started swelling and turned beet red by that night, I had to push on and get her medical attention, only glitch we had in that entire trip.


Did you ever find out what caused the eye problem?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Did you ever find out what caused the eye problem?



Not really, it might have been a virus , dust or subjected to too much bright sunlight. She was given a prescription for antibiotic creme and a liquid drop that had to be applied 3 times a day, it took roughly 3 days for them to clear up and stop watering.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 20, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> View attachment 405634



Spring?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 405644



Remote?


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 21, 2015)

New saw! Bought from the original owner and it even runs!


----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 21, 2015)

Jack in the Pulpit


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Steam dragon at work,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Oops, meant to post the 'shrooms earlier and separately, but I wanted to know about the large whatever they are in the photos. I have never seen anything like that. Are they mobile or fixed in place? Whatever they are, they are impressive!


----------



## olyman (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


 crying shame,,aint it???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


Dawson dredge?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


>




Is that the dredge they took all apart on the gold rush show ?


----------



## towingace (Feb 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is that the dredge they took all apart on the gold rush show ?


I was thinking the same thing. I record that show, so next time it comes on I'm gonna do a comparison.


----------



## JBA (Feb 21, 2015)

Went over and plowed my uncles driveway today with the old Craftsman tractor. Uncle always hooks me up with a few silver bullets as payment. My damn dog was trying to drink it all !!! Get your own beer Leo.....


----------



## towingace (Feb 21, 2015)

JBA said:


> Went over and plowed my uncles driveway today with the old Craftsman tractor. Uncle always hooks me up with a few silver bullets as payment. My damn dog was trying to drink it all !!! Get your own beer Leo.....View attachment 405903


If he fed ya the beers first, you wouldn't have to plow the driveway...just pee on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Dawson dredge?



Yes.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

olyman said:


> crying shame,,aint it???



Sure is!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is that the dredge they took all apart on the gold rush show ?



I doubt that. The one up in the mountains on the Top of the World Highway that was in Chicken Alaska was brought up the Yukon River and then dismantled. It was then transported one piece at a time by ox sled or wagon up the mountains to The Lost Chicken Mine, reassembled piece by piece and put to work dredging up the creek bed, it was still in Chicken back in 2008 when I was there.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very early stagecoach stop over.





another,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cedar Row said:


> Oops, meant to post the 'shrooms earlier and separately, but I wanted to know about the large whatever they are in the photos. I have never seen anything like that. Are they mobile or fixed in place? Whatever they are, they are impressive!















Gravel buckets or scoops for the dredge.


----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gravel buckets or scoops for the dredge.


Interesting! I had no idea these dredges existed. Here on the East Coast we dredge mud out of harbors, not gold. I will have to look in to the operation and history of these amazing pieces of equipment that look more like factories than dredges. Thanks for sharing these photos. Unfortunately it seems the dredges did a lot of damage, not to the extent of coal mining by mountaintop removal in West Virginia, but still destructive.


----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 21, 2015)

Did a google search and found this site: http://www.yukoninfo.com/dawson-city-yukon/dredge-mining/. There were lots more sites. I posted this for anyone else who like me was not aware of these dredges, and is interested in knowing more about them. It would be interesting to hear more info from anyone who is familiar with the operation of these dredges.


----------



## towingace (Feb 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gravel buckets or scoops for the dredge.


On the last Gold Rush show I watched, they were mysteriously missing two buckets. They ended up locating a couple at a scrapyard but one was busted. It still served as a link to connect the chain back together. Those machines are massive!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cedar Row said:


> Interesting! I had no idea these dredges existed. Here on the East Coast we dredge mud out of harbors, not gold. I will have to look in to the operation and history of these amazing pieces of equipment that look more like factories than dredges. Thanks for sharing these photos. Unfortunately it seems the dredges did a lot of damage, not to the extent of coal mining by mountaintop removal in West Virginia, but still destructive.



I don`t see it as real destructive, the dredges scooped up existing gravel, washed it over riffle boards and this settled out the gold from the rock, the rock was then re deposited back where it came from. This would produce some discoulored water with mud and fine particles being deposited back basically where it came from. No where close to what the glaciers deposit into the rivers of the North.


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice pics Jerry....I am envious.......Alaska is on my bucket list.....but alas....the bride has us on another UK trip this May.....Wales, Stonehenge and such.....I wanted to rent a new dresser and do a northern Arizona trip this spring.....but......the purse is bigger than the wallet I guess...LOL!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Nice pics Jerry....I am envious.......Alaska is on my bucket list.....but alas....the bride has us on another UK trip this May.....Wales, Stonehenge and such.....I wanted to rent a new dresser and do a northern Arizona trip this spring.....but......the purse is bigger than the wallet I guess...LOL!!



I have to say it was a fantastic trip, got to see the things that most tourists do on that trip although I was my own guide...LOL

Your UK trip will be just as exciting in a different way, I like the wide open spaces and the natural wonders much more than what man has done to this planet...


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Feb 22, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t see it as real destructive, the dredges scooped up existing gravel, washed it over riffle boards and this settled out the gold from the rock, the rock was then re deposited back where it came from. This would produce some discoulored water with mud and fine particles being deposited back basically where it came from. No where close to what the glaciers deposit into the rivers of the North.


----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 22, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t see it as real destructive, the dredges scooped up existing gravel, washed it over riffle boards and this settled out the gold from the rock, the rock was then re deposited back where it came from. This would produce some discoulored water with mud and fine particles being deposited back basically where it came from. No where close to what the glaciers deposit into the rivers of the North.


The photos of the tailings on the website I visited don't make it look quite so benign, but of course I have not seen the actual site.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2015)

Cedar Row said:


> Interesting! I had no idea these dredges existed. Here on the East Coast we dredge mud out of harbors, not gold. I will have to look in to the operation and history of these amazing pieces of equipment that look more like factories than dredges. Thanks for sharing these photos. Unfortunately it seems the dredges did a lot of damage, not to the extent of coal mining by mountaintop removal in West Virginia, but still destructive.



Here's another gold dredge. I've seen this one working.

http://science.kqed.org/quest/2013/03/07/still-mining-gold-in-the-golden-state/


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Here's another gold dredge. I've seen this one working.
> 
> http://science.kqed.org/quest/2013/03/07/still-mining-gold-in-the-golden-state/



Thanks Bob! Big and noisy I bet.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Cedar Row said:


> The photos of the tailings on the website I visited don't make it look quite so benign, but of course I have not seen the actual site.



If the gravel , which is not really tailings, as it is still in its original state, not crushed or broken, were leveled back out it would just be a big gravel bed, same as it was before going through the dredge. The dredges just scooped up the natural existing gravel and sorted out gold from the regular stone and only worked the gulches/low areas between the mountains. Today the big machinery out there is tearing the landscape to shreds, redirecting rivers and brooks, even tearing down mountains of gravel to go through the tumblers and over the washboards to get the gold out. These operations use huge amounts of water to wash the gravel and it usually just finds its way back into the adjacent rivers or waterways but since they are only relocating the natural gravel to find placer gold there is very little going back into the environment that was not there before it was processed.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's what Atlin looked like at the height of the gold rush about 1905.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's what Atlin looked like at the height of the gold rush about 1905.View attachment 406164



Looks like they were relocating some gravel there!! Some water rushing down the bank on the left?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like they were relocating some gravel there!! Some water rushing down the bank on the left?


Ya, there were about 10,000 people there at the time, I lived 5k away. There is only one person living there now. Her name is Shirley.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Really wish I had made it down to Atlin, some of my relatives on mothers side of the family spent some time there on their way back from the Dawson gold rush. The population was very transient back then, a city could spring up or become a ghost town in a few months.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

Just found the pic of Shirley at her cabin.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 22, 2015)

When you think about it: the gold rush all started when some caveman (or, likely, cave woman) started collecting pretty rocks. LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

Ya, Atlin is great little town.
Here's a cabin in Atlin that a bear got into. I helped clean it up. The owner had too much bulk food inside.


----------



## olyman (Feb 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406182
> View attachment 406181
> View attachment 406180
> Ya, Atlin is great little town.
> Here's a cabin in Atlin that a bear got into. I helped clean it up. The owner had too much bulk food inside.


 EEEEEK!!!!!! not one ounce of fun cleaning that mess up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Feb 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406179
> Just found the pic of Shirley at her cabin.


 now,,you going to tell us about Shirley???


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 22, 2015)

They definitely tear up the landscape. The thing to understand is that there were generally NO remediation efforts taken when these old dredges were in operation. They dug and displaced the river bed...they didn't fill in the hole they dug, they piled tailings to the side which allowed them to work another cut up the river...then another and another, until they were out of claim. The tailings are the visible reminder. The invisible damage is the mercury which leached from the amalgam plates into the watershed. Mercury recovery was crude in the early days. 

I am no green weenie. I support mining and manufacturing and also remediation efforts. Corporate greed (private interest or shareholder) should not leave disaster in its wake. Pay a fair price for our natural resources and return the landscape to its former majesty for future generations to enjoy. 

These dredges are a testament to our ingenuity and a colorful past. Like all things in life with experience comes wisdom. 

This dredge is in my backyard. I enjoy visiting and sharing the gold mining history with my kids. The shovel was used by the cat-skinner to set cable.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406182
> View attachment 406181
> View attachment 406180
> Ya, Atlin is great little town.
> Here's a cabin in Atlin that a bear got into. I helped clean it up. The owner had too much bulk food inside.



I pegged that as a bear job before I scrolled all the way down to read your post. I can tell you about many such incidents that happened to our back country camps...LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

Atlin


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

olyman said:


> now,,you going to tell us about Shirley???


Ya, Shirley is the last inhabitant living on Discovery claim 10 miles from Atlin, just to the right centre of this old pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

The sign post forest in Watson Lake Yukon started by a lonely US hiway worker while building the Alaska hwy in 1945.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

I left my sign there from the trip.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2015)

Permafrost forest,


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2015)

A couple of Yukon pics I didn't take.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 22, 2015)

reminds of colorado in ways gypo.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

Doggaurding gold


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 23, 2015)

who want to pet the cute puppy


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

jakewells said:


> who want to pet the cute puppy


It's funny how most dogs don't have a mean bone in their body. They just want attention and treats.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 23, 2015)

you stirred some memory's of my dog she always wanted treats or attention
shame she got poisoned by someone with antifreeze she wouldn't hurt a fly
just a chocolate lab with a big heart.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

jakewells said:


> you stirred some memory's of my dog she always wanted treats or attention
> shame she got poisoned by someone with antifreeze she wouldn't hurt a fly
> just a chocolate lab with a big heart.


That's sad. I lost a few dogs too, but I have two of them now that watch me like a hawk.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

After twenty years he still greaves. Mr Bojangles.


----------



## Cedar Row (Feb 23, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> They definitely tear up the landscape. The thing to understand is that there were generally NO remediation efforts taken when these old dredges were in operation. They dug and displaced the river bed...they didn't fill in the hole they dug, they piled tailings to the side which allowed them to work another cut up the river...then another and another, until they were out of claim. The tailings are the visible reminder. The invisible damage is the mercury which leached from the amalgam plates into the watershed. Mercury recovery was crude in the early days.
> 
> I am no green weenie. I support mining and manufacturing and also remediation efforts. Corporate greed (private interest or shareholder) should not leave disaster in its wake. Pay a fair price for our natural resources and return the landscape to its former majesty for future generations to enjoy.
> 
> ...



Very well put.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)

Where old trucks go to die,


----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I left my sign there from the trip.


You pee'd on a sign post?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)

No peeing,
My lovely wife with our wooden sign, on the way up.


----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where old trucks go to die,


Man, that truck is actually in very nice shape. Not many dents or rust. Some new glass and paint and a 6bt Cummins would put some vitality back in the old girl.


----------



## JBA (Feb 23, 2015)

Funny thing is now people are paying big loot to have vehicles distressed so they look like that old truck.I have seen it on quite a few Harleys too.


----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

JBA said:


> Funny thing is now people are paying big loot to have vehicles distressed so they look like that old truck.I have seen it on quite a few Harleys too.


Yeah, rat rods & rat bikes. Not sure why that's appealing to some people. It doesn't have to be all chrome & laquer, something simple would do.


----------



## olyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, Shirley is the last inhabitant living on Discovery claim 10 miles from Atlin, just to the right centre of this old pic.View attachment 406291


well, that's part. what about the rest???


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)

towingace said:


> Man, that truck is actually in very nice shape. Not many dents or rust. Some new glass and paint and a 6bt Cummins would put some vitality back in the old girl.



Old stuff don`t rust so bad up there, seen tons of old gear just laying about that mostly only needed simple fixes. When the Alaska highway was completed most of the gear that was used on its construction was just left there as it was too expensive to bring it back. I have literally hundreds of picts of old abandoned gear , the locals retrieved most of it and some was actually used for many years after.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

olyman said:


> well, that's part. what about the rest???


I really don't have any stories about Shirley, but I could make one up.
Like the time I cycled by her place not wearing enough to flag down a freight train. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I really don't have any stories about Shirley, but I could make one up.
> Like the time I cycled by her place not wearing enough to flag down a freight train. Lol



Was this on the way to the naked chain saw cut?


----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406500
> View attachment 406499
> View attachment 406498


According to my bird book, that is a Northern Three-toed Woodpecker.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Was this on the way to the naked chain saw cut?


 Ya, I was on my way to the poulan 6900 event. lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2015)

towingace said:


> According to my bird book, that is a Northern Three-toed Woodpecker.


Yes, three toed black backed woodpecker, but could be wrong. They are very similar.
John


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, three toed black backed woodpecker, but could be wrong. They are very similar.
> John


I think you're right. It was a toss-up between the two, but after taking another look, the Northern has a white streak behind it's eye.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 23, 2015)

Alaska, August 2004.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)

You know its cold when,


----------



## towingace (Feb 23, 2015)

THAT is a lot of weight! A king crabber wouldn't stand a chance of staying upright with that much ice buildup.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)

Makes them top heavy and more unstable than I would like.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## JBA (Feb 24, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Makes them top heavy and more unstable than I would like.


Top heavy and unstable describes my ex wife perfectly.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406863



Very optimistic, makes a good clothesline post.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very optimistic, makes a good clothesline post.


That was Rotax Robert in Washington. lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> That was Rotax Robert in Washington. lol



My post concerned the skidder in the near desert pict, must be just in behind the coastal range. Looks typical of Nevada.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406872



Chain polish! Where`s the wax!


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 406872




Now I've used a ton of that over the years.........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> My post concerned the skidder in the near desert pict, must be just in behind the coastal range. Looks typical of Nevada.


Lol, I took the pic in 02. Cant remember if it was Utah or Arizona, but maybe Nevada.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Now I've used a ton of that over the years.........


Ya, it seems to keep the edge on a chain.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, I took the pic in 02. Cant remember if it was Utah or Arizona, but maybe Nevada.



It looks pretty much the same from Arizona all the way up to North of Kelowna BC. following the inner Coastal Mountain range.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, it seems to keep the edge on a chain.View attachment 406882



That`s a pretty thin edge.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

Love them ring chains, there a must have around here!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)

How do I fix the above? lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2015)

How`s that now?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 24, 2015)

Mountain oyster harvesting...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2015)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/Special pictures/MOV03038.mp4.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## olyman (Feb 25, 2015)

towingace said:


> THAT is a lot of weight! A king crabber wouldn't stand a chance of staying upright with that much ice buildup.


 had to have been fully loaded..but what happened when they unloaded???


----------



## olyman (Feb 25, 2015)

RandyMac said:


>


 eggsplain that, please....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2015)

olyman said:


> eggsplain that, please....


He dropped the blade, put it in reverse and ground down the stump.
John


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

A few more from Alaska.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

More...


----------



## towingace (Feb 25, 2015)

olyman said:


> had to have been fully loaded..but what happened when they unloaded???


Actually, a lot of the load is above deck. You can see the containers under the ice. I suspect they had to do a bunch of jack-hammerin' on those before they could unload them.


----------



## towingace (Feb 25, 2015)

RandyMac said:


>


That's what I use for skiddin' on Dad's property. The 955 with 6' forks actually works good for retrieving blow downs, I can shake the dirt out of the stumps & pile them up, out of the way. I can also lift the logs (or trees) over stumps & other obstacles and maneuver them around, to prevent scuffing up the standing trees. The windows are a PITA in the brush, though. Even though I'm constantly guarding them, I broke one door glass & cracked one corner window.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 25, 2015)

towingace said:


> That's what I use for skiddin' on Dad's property. The 955 with 6' forks actually works good for retrieving blow downs, I can shake the dirt out of the stumps & pile them up, out of the way. I can also lift the logs (or trees) over stumps & other obstacles and maneuver them around, to prevent scuffing up the standing trees. The windows are a PITA in the brush, though. Even though I'm constantly guarding them, I broke one door glass & cracked one corner window.



988


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 25, 2015)

olyman said:


> eggsplain that, please....


parking on stumps is something catskinners do for fun.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hseII (Feb 25, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> 988


988s look completely different now. 

It's amazing what 40 yrs does to everything.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 25, 2015)

hseII said:


> 988s look completely different now.
> 
> It's amazing what 40 yrs does to everything.



40 years, some things seem like last week to my admittedly skewed sense of time.


----------



## JBA (Feb 25, 2015)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> A few more from Alaska.
> 
> View attachment 407037
> 
> ...


All these photos remind me of the place we did our fly in fishing trip in Quebec. So beautiful and peaceful up there.


----------



## towingace (Feb 25, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> 988


955 on steroids = 988


----------



## olyman (Feb 25, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> parking on stumps is something catskinners do for fun.


 thanks,,so what gypo said,,wasn't quite true???


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

More than one 'stretcher' has been posted on this forum I suspect.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> More than one 'stretcher' has been posted on this forum I suspect.


Absolutely NOT! NEVER!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> More than one 'stretcher' has been posted on this forum I suspect.



This is the interwebs , it must all be true!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 26, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is the interwebs , it must all be true!!


Well if it is not true they will sure let you know around here


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## windthrown (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey John, they have a new model PU truck out for you now...


----------



## huskihl (Mar 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 403789
> View attachment 403788


Sweet


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


>


Sweet! Jerry Lee Lewis reborn. That was kewl.

Chit, "sweet" was taken. Oh well, no other word for it, sweet it is. Beer Mugs


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Hey John, they have a new model PU truck out for you now...
> 
> View attachment 410115


Nice! Is it a 4x4?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice! Is it a 4x4?


Well, even if it isn't, at least it's a crewcab.


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 410125


That one's definitely 4WD.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Nice! Is it a 4x4?



Yes, it is!


----------



## JBA (Mar 12, 2015)

Working above the clouds this morning. Downtown Pittsburgh. 600 feet above street level.


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 12, 2015)

towingace said:


> 955 on steroids = 988


Letourneau FTW...


----------



## Milkman31 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Milkman31 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yup, I can crawl thru a donut and never touch the crust! So there!



You remind me of a girl friend that I used have. If she turned side ways and stuck her tongue out she looked like a zipper. Tom


----------



## JBA (Mar 23, 2015)

Working on the PNC Tower in Pittsburgh. Out on a swing scaffold bout 580 feet up. Great view of the city but windy as all get out. Loving my job right now


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2015)

tomdcoker said:


> You remind me of a girl friend that I used have. If she turned side ways and stuck her tongue out she looked like a zipper. Tom


Can she sit on a balloon and it won't bust?


----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 25, 2015)

Probably not, to many sharp areas. Tom


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Snapped this pic on my way to work today...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Snapped this pic on my way to work today...
> View attachment 414927


Clint, is that smoke, fog or smog?
John


----------



## towingace (Mar 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Clint, is that smoke, fog or smog?
> John


It's the SUN.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2015)

towingace said:


> It's the SUN.


What is this sun you speak of ?


----------



## towingace (Mar 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> What is this sun you speak of ?


Actually, it's really nice out right now. Key words: RIGHT NOW

Are you saying there's no sun in PA today, Brian?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2015)

Overcast actually ,air smells like it may rain


----------



## towingace (Mar 26, 2015)

If it LOOKS like rain, SMELLS like rain, & you live in the PNW...it's GONNA rain.


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Clint, is that smoke, fog or smog?
> John


Morning fog, and the sun...


----------



## JBA (Mar 29, 2015)

In Chicago this weekend for a custom painting class. Just met some professional artists. All the coolest guys on earth. 8 hour class today then haul butt home to the Burgh.


----------



## JBA (Mar 29, 2015)

Headed home from painting class. This is the product of six hours of airbrush class. Need a ton more practice


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Mar 30, 2015)

JBA said:


> In Chicago this weekend for a custom painting class. Just met some professional artists. All the coolest guys on earth. 8 hour class today then haul butt home to the Burgh. View attachment 415516


John Belushi hanging out in the background.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Overcast actually ,air smells like it may rain


What do we do when it rains?
We let it rain.


----------



## towingace (Mar 30, 2015)

We stand under the rain gutter with a bar of Irish Spring, scrubbing me arm pits...and hers too.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2015)

towingace said:


> We stand under the rain gutter with a bar of Irish Spring, scrubbing me arm pits...and hers too.


I so love girls with hairy armpits, some of them anyway. The European look. Lol


----------



## towingace (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol. Wild and wooly, that's ok down at the Beaver Lodge.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2015)

Saw it first on the Aussie thread. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 415665



Where`s the ,moose??


----------



## old-cat (Mar 30, 2015)

Chess game, Frankfurt, Germany style!


----------



## JBA (Mar 30, 2015)

towingace said:


> John Belushi hanging out in the background.


Yes it is. And that guy does incredible work. And just a pro at anything. They make it look so damn easy


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 31, 2015)

The moose are in my backyard, driving my dogs crazy.


pioneerguy600 said:


> Where`s the ,moose??


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## johnny5ny (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## a_lopa (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 31, 2015)

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 415894



Eeeew! That's an ugly turn of events!


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 415894


 EEEEEEK!!!!!


----------



## old-cat (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 415910


 yeah, that's a eeeeek also,,just of a different nature!!!


----------



## towingace (Mar 31, 2015)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 415910


Old-cat, is that you're trained mouse catcher?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

bout ready to move into the new digs?????


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The moose are in my backyard, driving my dogs crazy.



I can totally believe that, seen so many of them all over the place when I was up there. Durn road rodents, must cause a lot of collisions.


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 1, 2015)

From the mountain top town of Puriscal Cost Rica....like 'Laska...without the snow...and different greenery....and stuff N' stuff.....


----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 5, 2015)

R&R in Tn,


----------



## TheViking (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice Ram


----------



## JBA (Apr 5, 2015)

Took Big Red out on the Harley after our Easter dinner. Stopped by the cemetery to visit my mom and grandparents. Can't believe its been 6 years already. Rest in peace Mom.


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 7, 2015)

Few more from Costa Rica


----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 11, 2015)

2 for 1 at the drive in!!! In Tn,


----------



## TheViking (Apr 11, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> View attachment 418610
> 2 for 1 at the drive in!!! In Tn,


Is that the one in Athens or the one off Hwy 111?


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 11, 2015)

TheViking said:


> Is that the one in Athens or the one off Hwy 111?


It's in a small town called watertown. 40 miles east of Nashville.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 12, 2015)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 415713
> 
> 
> Chess game, Frankfurt, Germany style!


There is one like that in Baden Baden also.


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fresh powder!


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hope it's good!!!!


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> View attachment 421076
> Hope it's good!!!!


What's hiding inside the smoker? Pork butts? Brisket? Ribs? All the above? Your making me really hungry!! LOL. Hope it turns out good for ya


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> What's hiding inside the smoker? Pork butts? Brisket? Ribs? All the above? Your making me really hungry!! LOL. Hope it turns out good for ya


Chicken,butt and a tenderloin!!!!


----------



## JBA (Apr 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 421093


I guess only real men need apply when you pull that baby out. What saw is that?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> I guess only real men need apply when you pull that baby out. What saw is that?


It's a 090G with 48" bar. It weights 48 pounds. I just need a cylinder cover for it to make it more pretty as it has a small crack.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 26, 2015)

Pulled into Home Despot today and this Mazda was next to me. Sorry for the crappy picture...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 26, 2015)

I like this smoker my dad made. 

Just some chicken for supper time last year after doing some cutting on the hill.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I have a small crack.



Yes, we have seen the pic..........


----------



## towingace (Apr 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 421093


What are those cannons that yer mounting on the porch, are they bear deterrents?...is that one r, or two r's?


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## RedFir Down (Apr 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 421238


Clint, you just rocked your chain!


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought I'd be real smart and get airborne before the early morning fog rolled in. Hmmmmmm. Turns out I just ended up waiting some other place


----------



## olyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Pulled into Home Despot today and this Mazda was next to me. Sorry for the crappy picture...
> 
> View attachment 421142


 I have seen,, more than once,,big mercs,,an cads,,filled level to top of seats,,with room ONLY for the driver to sit and drive............gots to smell like the county dump...............


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 27, 2015)

towingace said:


> you live in the PNW...it's GONNA rain.


FIFY


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone parked a big drill downtown ........... That is victoria canada on the other side of the water ..............


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

towingace said:


> What are those cannons that yer mounting on the porch, are they bear deterrents?...is that one r, or two r's?



Sewer pipe, makes a pretty good potato cannon but that stuff is a tad large for the barrel. John don`t need no stinkin sewer or flushable toilets....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Someone parked a big drill downtown ........... That is victoria canada on the other side of the water ..............View attachment 421262
> View attachment 421264



Nice pict, we see them here in Halifax harbor real often, can be seen from miles away cause the drill towers are so high above the water.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice pict, we see them here in Halifax harbor real often, can be seen from miles away cause the drill towers are so high above the water.


That is a big drill ,like a little city on the water almost ,In person it looks much larger .They are doing some work to it here ,then it goes to seattle for some more work after .


----------



## towingace (Apr 27, 2015)

That thing is huge! 

When the lower part is obscured, people probably wonder where that "lighthouse" came from.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2015)

towingace said:


> That thing is huge!
> 
> When the lower part is obscured, people probably wonder where that "lighthouse" came from.


I was told they fill that barge with water and sink it some ,then float the drill over it and pump the water back out to raise it


----------



## towingace (Apr 27, 2015)

Discovery Channel, or one of those, had a show on an operation like that sometime back. It's definitely one specialized big hunk of iron.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That is a big drill ,like a little city on the water almost ,In person it looks much larger .They are doing some work to it here ,then it goes to seattle for some more work after .


They are large indeed, these are deep water drilling rigs, they set lower when ballasted with water to keep them more stable, anchored at the four corners with massive seabed anchors and connected to them by some very heavy chain.


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I was told they fill that barge with water and sink it some ,then float the drill over it and pump the water back out to raise it




That is exactly true......except it's a full blown ship not a barge......this the same type (if not the same one) that they brought the "Cole" back from Yemen on....she was to long to fit on deck so they put her on kitty cornered with the bow sticking out off the starboard side forward and the stern out over the port side aft.......a tricky damn feat when planning an trans Atlantic crossing...my brother sent me pics but they were on about the third burnt up 'puter ago.......A "sea wrecker"........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup, seen one go steaming past one day, looked kinda like this,






shot of another sitting on deck






Some of the drill rigs/platforms are self propelled and then there are the drill ships that are self propelled and can steam at a higher rate of speed and are much quicker to move ,relocate and set up. The ships do not anchor to keep in position, they have computer controlled thrusters that work with GPS to hold them in position while drilling, claims are they can hold themselves within one meter over the drill hole in almost any weather.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 1, 2015)

couple pics from downtown on the water


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> couple pics from downtown] View attachment 422059



I see a lot of new pilings driven, new construction?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see a lot of new pilings driven, new construction?


yes ,waterfront project ,been working on for about a month or so


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> yes ,waterfront project ,been working on for about a month or so


 Bedrock probably not all that far down around there?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 1, 2015)

the whole downtown is built on stilts like seattle ,all the old buildings the first floor is actually underground ,there is underground tours ,but have never done them here ,i did in seattle once ,the part where the logs were stacked and those pilings is all man made fill from years ago


----------



## Four Paws (May 1, 2015)




----------



## olyman (May 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> the whole downtown is built on stilts like seattle ,all the old buildings the first floor is actually underground ,there is underground tours ,but have never done them here ,i did in seattle once ,the part where the logs were stacked and those pilings is all man made fill from years ago


 and ive read,,where places in italy like that..are slowly sinking into the water..........


----------



## Cantdog (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Cantdog (May 2, 2015)

How about this one.........my cousin and her Llama in a lobsterboat...10 miles offshore mid Febuary 2012.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 2, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 422171



That pict gives me a warm fuzzy feeling, would be even better if the cans were,Keiths!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 2, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> How about this one.........my cousin and her Llama in a lobsterboat...10 miles offshore mid Febuary 2012.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 422174



Not a lot of Llama transport happening in Maine, possibly a one of a kind for the area.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2015)

Old bald headed guy prospecting near the Alaska/BC/ Yukon border.


----------



## nk14zp (May 2, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a lot of Llama transport happening in Maine, possibly a one of a kind for the area.


There is a llama farm 7 miles from here.


----------



## olyman (May 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Old bald headed guy prospecting near the Alaska/BC/ Yukon border.View attachment 422243


 hope you hit a big one,,and if so,,dont liquid it all gone...


----------



## towingace (May 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Old bald headed guy prospecting near the Alaska/BC/ Yukon border.View attachment 422243


I thought that glare was your tin foil hat.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2015)

towingace said:


> I thought that glare was your tin foil hat.


No, the glare was from the bug dope. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2015)

Checking out arboristsite


----------



## towingace (May 2, 2015)

Skeeter armor!


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 2, 2015)

Some run a llama in with their cows around here. Claim they as good as a watch dog.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 2, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> There is a llama farm 7 miles from here.


 
Offshore?


----------



## Cantdog (May 2, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That pict gives me a warm fuzzy feeling, would be even better if the cans were,Keiths!!



Santa was good to me that year........


----------



## JBA (May 2, 2015)

House about a mile away had a maple cut down last week. Went by today and saw this. I think its pretty cool.


----------



## Milkman31 (May 2, 2015)

Some more R&R in the hills of Jackson co. To.


----------



## huskihl (May 2, 2015)




----------



## JBA (May 3, 2015)

Wife saw these on her facebook yesterday. We just happened to be taking down a hybrid poplar. Brought two logs home and hollowed them out for planters. Pretty cool idea. Now the flowers are her end of the deal.


----------



## Cantdog (May 4, 2015)

Different as night and day.............


----------



## cgraham1 (May 8, 2015)

It's snake season...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It's snake season...View attachment 423425



Do you have any rattlers that far North? I have found them in Marin and up at Clear Lake.


----------



## Milkman31 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (May 8, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you have any rattlers that far North? I have found them in Marin and up at Clear Lake.


Yep...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_oreganus


----------



## windthrown (May 8, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you have any rattlers that far North? I have found them in Marin and up at Clear Lake.



We have rattlers here in Oregon. I used to see them at the ex's place north of Roseburg. Its the only venomous reptile we have in this state. I have seen them in eastern Washington state and supposedly they get as far north as southern BC.

Wiki map of *Crotalus oreganus*


----------



## Ray Bell (May 8, 2015)

windthrown said:


> We have rattlers here in Oregon. I used to see them at the ex's place north of Roseburg. Its the only venomous reptile we have in this state. I have seen them in eastern Washington state and supposedly they get as far north as southern BC.
> 
> Wiki map of *Crotalus oreganus*
> View attachment 423516


See them every year in Eastern Washington if out and about. Used to see them yearly in town, but I think now too populated. They seem to avoid town, and that's a good thing!


----------



## AKDoug (May 9, 2015)

What we do for fun in April.. Video by my buddy Rick. A week of fun!!


----------



## Cantdog (May 9, 2015)

Great Vid!!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (May 9, 2015)

Down wind from the fire...


----------



## JBA (May 9, 2015)

Good friend of mine and myself from a few years ago on a bike trip in the Smoky Mountains. I'm the ugly one on the left. Dane was in a bike crash years ago and lost one of his legs. Had a bolt on leg and a thirst for the open road on two wheels. One of the friendliest and happy guys ever. Never saw him in a sour mood. Just found out he was killed in a bike accident in Arizona last night. Rest in peace brother. Miss you big time !!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Yep...
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_oreganus



I have seen them in the interior of BC between Kettle Creek and Kelowna and over in Southern Alberta just South of Lethbridge, just havn`t spent enough time looking in Northern Cali to Oregon yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 9, 2015)

JBA said:


> Good friend of mine and myself from a few years ago on a bike trip in the Smoky Mountains. I'm the ugly one on the left. Dane was in a bike crash years ago and lost one of his legs. Had a bolt on leg and a thirst for the open road on two wheels. One of the friendliest and happy guys ever. Never saw him in a sour mood. Just found out he was killed in a bike accident in Arizona last night. Rest in peace brother. Miss you big time !!!!View attachment 423734



Very sorry to hear that, coming from another biker that loved riding the open roads.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 9, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> What we do for fun in April.. Video by my buddy Rick. A week of fun!!




Dayuum,...Burning Man in the snow!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 9, 2015)

JBA said:


> View attachment 422430
> Wife saw these on her facebook yesterday. We just happened to be taking down a hybrid poplar. Brought two logs home and hollowed them out for planters. Pretty cool idea. Now the flowers are her end of the deal.


My wife saw this on Pintrest and asked me about making some[emoji53]


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 9, 2015)

Mobile home Licola Victoria


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 9, 2015)

Me Sunday morning after a full howling moon Sat,d nite.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 9, 2015)

Silverton where the MadMax movies were made


----------



## Cantdog (May 10, 2015)

JBA said:


> Good friend of mine and myself from a few years ago on a bike trip in the Smoky Mountains. I'm the ugly one on the left. Dane was in a bike crash years ago and lost one of his legs. Had a bolt on leg and a thirst for the open road on two wheels. One of the friendliest and happy guys ever. Never saw him in a sour mood. Just found out he was killed in a bike accident in Arizona last night. Rest in peace brother. Miss you big time !!!!View attachment 423734




Bummah.....He obviously knew what he liked.....and loved the doing of it......to the very end. If we all could be that fortunate........ may he now keep the wind in his face...forever..RIP.........

Sorry for your loss JBA....I know the feeling......


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 10, 2015)

My pool...


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2015)




----------



## JBA (May 10, 2015)

The wife and I went on the Susan Komen race/walk for the cure. Benefits breast cancer research. Second time I attended and she has been going for years. She was so happy to see this picture. She is down about 40 pounds since last year. So proud of her. Love you like crazy Big Red !!!


----------



## AKDoug (May 10, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Dayuum,...Burning Man in the snow!!


Lots of booze but less drugs from what I know of Burning Man. We're a responsible crew. No riding after we start drinking, or drinking while riding.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 10, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> Lots of booze but less drugs from what I know of Burning Man. We're a responsible crew. No riding after we start drinking, or drinking while riding.



Believe it,Burning Man has plenty of rules now, not the free for all of old. Drug use has been curbed a whole lot, still happens but mostly undercover now due to the high presence of State Troopers and undercover narcs circulating about, hundreds get charged for drug posession each year. Still plenty of booze consumed but I have yet to see a full blown drunk person there, heat of the day will sweat the alcohol right out of ya.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 11, 2015)

Spring burning of winter curly fries.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## windthrown (May 11, 2015)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Silverton where the MadMax movies were made



Nice brake mechanism there. I bet it gets hot using it though.


----------



## windthrown (May 11, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> My pool...
> 
> View attachment 423829



You an algae farmer now in KY?


----------



## windthrown (May 11, 2015)

I think we could dedicate an AS redundant thread just to Burning Man. The ultimate in ephemeral Americana. Never been there, no interest in going. Used to see a lot of people heading there from Eugene when I lived in Southern Oregon. 





There is an annual Burning Man Portland event now called SOAK. The black light painted boob women are the most interesting part of that event for me...

http://rainbowpeacock.weebly.com/nw-burning-man.html


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 11, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I think we could dedicate an AS redundant thread just to Burning Man. The ultimate in ephemeral Americana. Never been there, no interest in going. Used to see a lot of people heading there from Eugene when I lived in Southern Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 424065
> 
> ...



Rode on that one 14 times mostly early afternoon, its there most every year. Our camp has its own mutant vehicle called Fishtank. Boobs are one of the reasons most red blooded males go to BM....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Spring burning of winter curly fries.View attachment 423971



John,...you out smoking the laundry dry?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 12, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> John,...you out smoking the laundry dry?


I wish, I'm pealing and plaining logs for a log builder here. It's a killer. Will take some pictures today. I'm stiff as hell.
Maybe I'm too old for this kinda stuff. Lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I wish, I'm pealing and plaining logs for a log builder here. It's a killer. Will take some pictures today. I'm stiff as hell.
> Maybe I'm too old for this kinda stuff. Lol


Well quit tryin to be a badazz packing an 090 around all day ,and use something smaller .


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Well quit tryin to be a badazz packing an 090 around all day ,and use something smaller .


Lol, just denubing a 40' log 4' off the ground is tiring with a 372. Will use a 346 today if I don't get fired for being too slow. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2015)

Fish Tank was part of our 2012 camp at BM, we put it together on site,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2015)

My favorite mutant vehicle at BM,


----------



## windthrown (May 12, 2015)

Burning man, duuuuude! Nice photos. I was not aware that you were that 'close' to the BM fishing boat.

My brother and I stopped at Cougar Hot Springs in central Oregon one summer a few years ago, off-roading our way north through the Cascade range. A long haired hippy type came up to us and asked, "You got any empty cans, man?" My brother said he could have all we had in the cooler, which was about an empty case of beer cans. His buddy came over to see what was happening, and got mad. "Cans? We don't need any cans, man! We need money man, not cans!" The first guy replied, "Well, we can get money for cans man, and no one will just give us money to get to Burning Man, man!" The second guy replied, 'We need money for gas man, not cans!" That was when gas was all of $1.80 a gallon. I dunno if they made it to Burning man or not. The first guy took our cans and thanked us, and they debated the aspects of cans and getting to burning man walking back to their van. Obviously they were out of Eugene. Cougar Hot Springs was interesting. There are a series of cascading hot spring pools there, about a dozen in all. Half of them were filled, many with groups of naked young women for our viewing pleasure. At the top was a guy alone in the hottest pool dressed in green Army underwear. He also had green and black cammo makeup on. He was obviously tripping on something. He looked like he was out of the later half of the movie, Apocalypse Now!"


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 12, 2015)

I have put some time in there, always had a real good time. I have attended some of the regional`s as well up and down Cali, hippies generally get a bum wrap...LOL Been to many of the Hotsprings as well, many far off the beaten path.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 12, 2015)

windthrown said:


> You an algae farmer now in KY?



Looks like it, I have 36,000 gallons of a festering mess. Pool guy said it would be cheaper to drain and refill the pool than buy the chemicals to clear it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)

Been peeling some logs.


----------



## JBA (May 14, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Looks like it, I have 36,000 gallons of a festering mess. Pool guy said it would be cheaper to drain and refill the pool than buy the chemicals to clear it.


I'm glad mine wasn't that bad. Will the water company give you a break on filling it back up? We got an discount when we filled ours. But a lot smaller at 24,000 gallons


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 14, 2015)

That looks like it sucks John ,lot of time doing that peeling .


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2015)

JBA said:


> I'm glad mine wasn't that bad. Will the water company give you a break on filling it back up? We got an discount when we filled ours. But a lot smaller at 24,000 gallons



Looks like we have a leak, it is dropping an inch each day that equates to a loss of 500 gallons daily.


----------



## towingace (May 14, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Been peeling some logs.View attachment 424582
> View attachment 424573


Are those big long checks of no concern, John?

A slower, controlled (within reason) drying process would help curb the problem somewhat?


----------



## windthrown (May 14, 2015)

Poles and post logs are an art, not science. Here they do not pay you for pole and post logs until they are somewhat cured and straight, as opposed to pond price paid for saw and peeler logs when you drop them off at the mill. You making a log house or lodge with those?


----------



## Ray Bell (May 14, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Been peeling some logs.View attachment 424582
> View attachment 424573
> [/QUOTE
> 
> How do you peel a log? Looks like one is using a belt sander.


----------



## towingace (May 14, 2015)

Hey Hank! I noticed you were back a few days ago.


----------



## towingace (May 14, 2015)

We used to use drawknives on much smaller stuff than what they're working on. I think they might be using saws.

We used to use small fir trees to make trolling poles for commercial salmon trollers. Lengths vary, the bigger the boat, the longer the pole. But they had to be long & skinny, with quite a bit of taper from butt to tip. Most trollers nowadays have aluminum poles. There's still some wood ones, some guys say they actually "fish" better.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)

towingace said:


> Are those big long checks of no concern, John?
> 
> A slower, controlled (within reason) drying process would help curb the problem somewhat?


All of the logs were standing dead from beatle kill. Some of the bark is really tight and some barb comes off easy.
First you peel with a spud or draw knife then the log gets planed. It's a tough go. Losing my winter fat. Lol.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)

I'm wondering how a battery powered Makita planer would work.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)

It's for a log house. Most of the sticks have 20" butts and 10" tips at 32' +. Some bigger spruce is coming in from Alaska for another house. Hopefully easier to peel.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)

Btw, these logs aren't mine, I'm just the peeling flunkie working for the best log house builder in the Yukon.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Stephen C. (May 15, 2015)

farm friends....the little Killdeer is fun to watch when you get near her nest.......Sandhill Cranes just stopping over for a bite to eat.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 15, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> farm friends....the little Killdeer is fun to watch when you get near her nest.......Sandhill Cranes just stopping over for a bite to eat.
> View attachment 424752
> View attachment 424753
> View attachment 424754
> View attachment 424755


Great pics Stephen!


----------



## towingace (May 15, 2015)

We have lots of Killdeers around here, but I never realized they had just big eyes. 

I showed wifey the pic & asked her if she knew they had such big eyes. She says "nope, cuz they're always runnin".

Ya know? When a woman's right...she's right.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephen C. (May 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm wondering how a battery powered Makita planer would work.


they work well but not long. What you need is a Honda EU1000 generator to power your planer. They are silent and sip fuel. You will not be able to hear it above the sound of the planer. The generator you are using eats gas and is loud. It has more capacity than you need.


----------



## Stephen C. (May 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great pics Stephen!


thanks. Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while. The little $99 Nikon does a good job for what it is. The optical zoom gets with the program. The killdeer goes into wounded bird mode if you get close. Very convincing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 16, 2015)

The Honda inverter generators don't stand up to long use. They aren't industrial enough.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Stephen C. (May 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Honda inverter generators don't stand up to long use. They aren't industrial enough.


I dunno...I have only had mine for 25 years...I have done nothing but add gas and change the oil. I used mine a lot last year powering drills and saws building a rather large cow barn. It still has the original spark plug.


----------



## Stephen C. (May 16, 2015)

this is worthy of investigation.......


----------



## RedFir Down (May 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 424981


You look tucker out John! Nothing like reflecting on the day after a hard days work.
What kind of mixture are you enjoying? I bet its tasty.


----------



## Four Paws (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Cantdog (May 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Honda inverter generators don't stand up to long use. They aren't industrial enough.




Yep...we had a inverter EC 6500 Honda on the job....pretty nice unit...pretty pricey too....but not heavy duty....damn thing didn't even have an oil filter.....we were running it 24/7....had to change the oil every 5 days...it was worked pretty hard during the day but at night it just kept the K-1 heaters going.....by the end of that job it was about done...still ran but wouldn't pull the loads nearly as well.......nothing like a Northern Lights, Kubota or Onan.....


----------



## AKDoug (May 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Honda inverter generators don't stand up to long use. They aren't industrial enough.


I have customers with EU2000's that run them for 2000 hrs a year. Some are several years old.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 18, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> You look tucker out John! Nothing like reflecting on the day after a hard days work.
> What kind of mixture are you enjoying? I bet its tasty.


It was a medley, pineapple, peach and strawberries.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 18, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> I have customers with EU2000's that run them for 2000 hrs a year. Some are several years old.


I could only get a year out of the eu1000 and 2000 ,but this ex2500 just keeping running 24/7. The eu's are great on fuel though.


----------



## Stephen C. (May 18, 2015)

it is lik


Gypo Logger said:


> I could only get a year out of the eu1000 and 2000 ,but this ex2500 just keeping running 24/7. The eu's are great on fuel though.


I have not used mine 24/7. Probably only 100 hours per year. Probably only 2500 hours. It will most likely outlive me. It is one of the most satisfying tools I have purchased. It was a little expensive but it kept my motor home charged up and warm when it was 20 below zero. That is worth a lot.


----------



## Cantdog (May 19, 2015)

Fish truck in the fishing port of Howth Ireland.......


----------



## cgraham1 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## JBA (May 19, 2015)

Found out PaDans secret today. Right in the middle of two ported Stihl's is a jug of Husqvarna bar oil. No wonder them baby's run so good. Thanks for letting me take them for a spin this afternoon.


----------



## PA Dan (May 19, 2015)

JBA said:


> Found out PaDans secret today. Right in the middle of two ported Stihl's is a jug of Husqvarna bar oil. No wonder them baby's run so good. Thanks for letting me take them for a spin this afternoon. View attachment 425781


Anytime John! Wait till I use up all that $5 Tractor Supply Husqvarna oil and I can start on the Walmart Poulan Pro $4 gallons! Cant wait to get out on another job with you! Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me today! I start on the deck tomorrow!


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2015)

Two Trumpeter Swans.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

Black Bear climbs transmission tower to raid Ravens nest in wood Buffalo national park.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

*Bear climbs power transmission tower to raid ravens' nest*
*Bison hunters witness black bear's skilful climb*
CBC News Posted: May 19, 2015 5:22 PM CT Last Updated: May 19, 2015 5:22 PM CT


----------



## olyman (May 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> *Bear climbs power transmission tower to raid ravens' nest*
> *Bison hunters witness black bear's skilful climb*
> CBC News Posted: May 19, 2015 5:22 PM CT Last Updated: May 19, 2015 5:22 PM CT


 he climmmmdead it,,,did he get down???? alive????


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

olyman said:


> he climmmmdead it,,,did he get down???? alive????


Ya it did. The vid is here.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north...nsmission-tower-to-raid-ravens-nest-1.3079664


----------



## olyman (May 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya it did. The vid is here.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north...nsmission-tower-to-raid-ravens-nest-1.3079664


 reason I say that, is many animals have got to the top,,and couldn't figure out how to get down.....the old statement smarter than the average bear applies here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

olyman said:


> reason I say that, is many animals have got to the top,,and couldn't figure out how to get down.....the old statement smarter than the average bear applies here!!!!!!!!!!!


I bet that bear has done it many times before.


----------



## olyman (May 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I bet that bear has done it many times before.


 he might not be,,the one youd go to hunt in the woods,,right????


----------



## towingace (May 20, 2015)

olyman said:


> reason I say that, is many animals have got to the top,,and couldn't figure out how to get down.....the old statement smarter than the average bear applies here!!!!!!!!!!!


Looked like the raven was trying to trick him into flying lessons. Good thing Mr. Bear was smart enough not to "fall" for it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 23, 2015)

My pawn shop buddy just helped the cops bust a couple of thieves.


----------



## PA Dan (May 23, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> My pawn shop buddy just helped the cops bust a couple of thieves.
> 
> View attachment 426565


Nice!


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 23, 2015)

7 marked cars and 1 unmarked car there (2 on the other side of the building blocking the perps in). They were watching from across the street and couldn't get across 4 lanes of traffic the first time but they came back and the cops nabbed them before they got in the door of the shop. Apparently several jurisdictions have been after them.


----------



## HarleyT (May 23, 2015)

They could get some good lunch at "the Parkette".....


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2015)

At least no saws were were lost or abused during the theft.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (May 24, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> They could get some good lunch at "the Parkette".....



It was dinner time, but there was one family sitting on the tailgate of their truck taking in the action.

Next time you come up to Lexington, PM me. I will meet you there for a meal, I just moved over by Henry Clay. The fish box will be on me...


----------



## HarleyT (May 24, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> It was dinner time, but there was one family sitting on the tailgate of their truck taking in the action.
> 
> Next time you come up to Lexington, PM me. I will meet you there for a meal, I just moved over by Henry Clay. The fish box will be on me...


I haven't been on that part of town in years, what is the old mall site being used for these days?


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 24, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I haven't been on that part of town in years, what is the old mall site being used for these days?



Part of it was torn down, Southland Baptist Church renovated part of it. There is a Home Depot that backs up to New Circle and several restaurants fronting Richmond Rd.


----------



## Four Paws (May 24, 2015)




----------



## 67L36Driver (May 26, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> My pawn shop buddy just helped the cops bust a couple of thieves.
> 
> View attachment 426565


Armed with AK47s and RPGs?


----------



## olyman (May 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Armed with AK47s and RPGs?


 with turban headgear,,and smelled like they hadn't bathed in 100 years????


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 26, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Armed with AK47s and RPGs?



Brian carries, but when the perps came back the cops nabbed them before they ever got in the door.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

There were fires burning all around us when I took this pict so there is a little smoke in the air.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 1, 2015)

Where is that? Wow what a view!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Where is that? Wow what a view!


 That pict is of Seaton Lake BC, up the Big Muddy,( Frazer River) from Vancouver.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome! I would love to make it to that part of the world someday! My fater in law lives in Washington State but the farthest north I made it out there was Seattle! Maybe someday!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Awesome! I would love to make it to that part of the world someday! My fater in law lives in Washington State but the farthest north I made it out there was Seattle! Maybe someday!


 It gets better the further one goes North or up the coast, the snow on the mountain tops during the summer makes them even more beautiful. Then there are the glaciers, white on top and iridescent blue beneath, wide open spaces where the eye can see for 45 miles or more on a clear day.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow! Must be incredible!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

A pict of another lake just a few miles further up that chain of lakes,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow! Must be incredible!



Seeing is the only way to take it all in, Gypo lives in the most beautiful and dramatic parts of all North America, the further up the coast one goes the bigger/better the scenery gets.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glacier pushing its way around and down a mountain range,


----------



## gomoto69 (Jun 1, 2015)

Born and raised in bc, will never live anywhere else!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)

Two teddi bears fishing for salmon.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 1, 2015)

Unreal! Keep them coming!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 1, 2015)

Skunk in a bucket...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## windthrown (Jun 1, 2015)

The redundant thread has become the scenic thread. Typical AS shift.

For those that have not been to BC, it is highly spectacular, but it is also vast. BC is a huge province, about 1.5 times the size of Texas. I saw most of it when I was a kid and gas was dirt cheap.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome view of Atlin and I think that`s Mount StElias at the far end of the lake.


----------



## JBA (Jun 2, 2015)

Took out ten pines for a good friend over the weekend this is the last truckload of rakings. I need a dump truck and a chipper.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 2, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The redundant thread has become the scenic thread. Typical AS shift.
> 
> For those that have not been to BC, it is highly spectacular, but it is also vast. BC is a huge province, about 1.5 times the size of Texas. I saw most of it when I was a kid and gas was dirt cheap.


If it was in Texas we'd put an oil rig in every one of those pictures.
Drill baby, Drill!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 2, 2015)

JBA said:


> Took out ten pines for a good friend over the weekend this is the last truckload of rakings. I need a dump truck and a chipper. View attachment 428291


How about we go halfers on that truck and chipper?


----------



## JBA (Jun 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> How about we go halfers on that truck and chipper?


As soon as I hit the mega millions I will get us all set up. LOL


----------



## Creeker (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Aus1, I know the owner very well, he shifted that building from Licola with the old Landy. One of the shipping containers came from another
mountain settlement. He grew up there and is a real character with to many stories to relate here.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

Kayaking among the bergs,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

found a few lil black fellas gorging on salmon,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

Top of the World Highway,Yukon Territory, crossing the Yukon River,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

Took a little drive up this road one day,


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 2, 2015)

N
My dog Jack putting the run on three grizzly bears.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> N
> My dog Jack putting the run on three grizzly bears.View attachment 428365



That the Atlin Lake road crew?....LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, Jack was on the wrecking crew. I tried to call him off but realized I was closer to the sow and Cubs then I was to my truck. Good thing it wasn't a pissin match. That was on the Atlin road. The Bears were minding their own business digging up roots until Jack dove out the window. Lol


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 3, 2015)

Call her a sow in public,


that pisses them off,


everytime......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, Jack was on the wrecking crew. I tried to call him off but realized I was closer to the sow and Cubs then I was to my truck. Good thing it wasn't a pissin match. That was on the Atlin road. The Bears were minding their own business digging up roots until Jack dove out the window. Lol



You best keep your distance from a sow and her cubs, never seen an animal get so worked up and can cover a short distance in record time. No saving yourself under those circumstances, even a high powered rifle like a H&H 375 will take more than one bullet to stop a charging grizzly, sometimes 3 or more straight through the heart. They have been known to cover 150' or slightly more with 3 bullets in them and still kill the shooter.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Call her a sow in public,
> 
> 
> that pisses them off,
> ...



You just wouldn`t want one chasin ya!! I came so close to a lone male once that I will never take chances again, if he had not been feeding on salmon he would have been feeding on me!!


----------



## olyman (Jun 3, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You just wouldn`t want one chasin ya!! I came so close to a lone male once that I will never take chances again, if he had not been feeding on salmon he would have been feeding on me!!


 gypo im sure,,is well aware of the speed of a bear, of any size,,but there are many,,that are damn clueless.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

olyman said:


> gypo im sure,,is well aware of the speed of a bear, of any size,,but there are many,,that are damn clueless.....



I bet he is!!....LOL

When I was among them I got a little careless or over confident trying to get that perfect pict. Lost track of or just plain missed one and that could have turned out not so good for me.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 3, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I bet he is!!....LOL
> 
> When I was among them I got a little careless or over confident trying to get that perfect pict. Lost track of or just plain missed one and that could have turned out not so good for me.


I once had a yearling black bear jump in my boat while at Bull Lake Mt. Boat was pulled up on shore, and I was on porch of cabin about 50' away. Kids had left chips in boat and bear obviously smelled the bag. It ran off when I called the kids to come out to look. It hung around every day after for awhile.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

Black bears quickly become a nuisance if they get fed by humans, they are very resistant to driving them away once the get used to being fed.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> N
> My dog Jack putting the run on three grizzly bears.View attachment 428365



Can't do that legally in Oregon any more. Using dogs to chase off bears from your property. Which is a problem here now. I used the dogs to chase off elk though. Damn elk ate everything in their path.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 3, 2015)

Bears attract 'fish'? I though it was supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 3, 2015)

They were thick that year. I noticed several bear traps the Foret a service had set out in that part of Mt.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Bears attract 'fish'? I though it was supposed to be the other way around?



Have you ever sat and watched them fish? I have spent many hours, untold days watching them fish gaspereau , suckers and salmon. They are really good fishermen. The two young grizzly bears I posted picts of earlier worked as a team to drive salmon from one to another, that was a first for me as its usually every bear for himself but these two worked as a team. I watched them for a couple of hours and they could catch a fish every 10 mins or so without wasting a lot of energy charging about. Other bears working that river would just charge about chasing fish and were lucky to get one fish every half hour or so. The bigger and older bears control the narrow choked off areas of the stream, especially the falls. All the bears have a ranking, the biggest gets the best spot, the rest depending on size get the lesser spots, depending on size/strength each bear gets a spot in descending order.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, we have bears here in Oregon that feed on Salmon. And garbage. My brother saw one up the road here a ways not to long ago.

I was referring to the post by HarleyT here though...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes, we have bears here in Oregon that feed on Salmon. And garbage. My brother saw one up the road here a ways not to long ago.
> 
> I was referring to the post by HarleyT here though...



Yeah, my old friend Harley T, he aint right ya know...LOL


----------



## windthrown (Jun 3, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yeah, my old friend Harley T, he aint right ya know...LOL



Yes, he is warped, but in a sarcastic way. Compared to the Goat from Maine and the Herd of Apes though, he is tame. And he actually knows a hell of a lot about saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes, he is warped, but in a sarcastic way. Compared to the Goat from Main and the Herd of Apes though, he is tame. And he actually knows a hell of a lot about saws.



Yep, he has helped me out over the years and a whole lot more people that don`t even know him.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 3, 2015)

Alaskan street gang.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 3, 2015)

Holy shiit!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2015)

Do they charge you a toll to let you through?? Give me your ,picknick basket or!!...LOL


----------



## windthrown (Jun 4, 2015)

I have seen bears tear open cars in Yosemite and Yellowstone. Its just canned food to them. They are pretty bad in the Sierras in California, opening cars up to get food inside. Like gang members, they also steal cars:

http://archive.firstcoastnews.com/news/article/217720/82/Bear-Steals-Car-in-Northern-California


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I have seen bears tear open cars in Yosemite and Yellowstone. Its just canned food to them. They are pretty bad in the Sierras in California, opening cars up to get food inside. Like gang members, they also steal cars:
> 
> http://archive.firstcoastnews.com/news/article/217720/82/Bear-Steals-Car-in-Northern-California



I have spent some time up at Lake Tahoe a couple different years and that`s a new one on me...LOL
Bet the folks it happened to are not very happy about it but what a story to tell well into the future.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 4, 2015)

We only have black bears around here but they can also rip things up pretty bad. Had one marauder that broke into our summer camps for 4 - 5 years running, would tear holes big enough right through the sides of a building to get in and out. Pick up full sized refrigerators and lay them open on a table without breaking the table and clean it right out. It tore off my doors 4 different years and tore my neighbors place open by ripping out an entire corner of 3/4" sheathed studding that was shingled with cedar shingles coursed at 4" to the weather. Took us two weekends to repair the damage. The bear would avoid all traps set for it so I think someone resorted to poison as the breakins and damage suddenly stopped.


----------



## olyman (Jun 4, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Have you ever sat and watched them fish? I have spent many hours, untold days watching them fish gaspereau , suckers and salmon. They are really good fishermen. The two young grizzly bears I posted picts of earlier worked as a team to drive salmon from one to another, that was a first for me as its usually every bear for himself but these two worked as a team. I watched them for a couple of hours and they could catch a fish every 10 mins or so without wasting a lot of energy charging about. Other bears working that river would just charge about chasing fish and were lucky to get one fish every half hour or so. The bigger and older bears control the narrow choked off areas of the stream, especially the falls. All the bears have a ranking, the biggest gets the best spot, the rest depending on size get the lesser spots, depending on size/strength each bear gets a spot in descending order.


 sounds like those two,,could use any spot in the river to their advantage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

olyman said:


> sounds like those two,,could use any spot in the river to their advantage!!!!!!!!!


Oly, you're missing out on the Golickit poundfest on the felling question thread. I think I'm losing! Lol.
It's all very redundant. Get in there and do some pounding before Jerry is forced to lock it down. Lol.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a cub after a free meal near Fort St. John B.C.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 5, 2015)

When I did a lot of running on the Appalachian Trail in the Shenandoah National Park I would see bears with some frequency. Most were off the trail and would take off once they saw me. I have also encountered coyote. Had one come down a side trail to within 20 feet on me before turning back into the woods. Used a picture I took of it as my avatar on a running site for years.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 428613
> Here's a cub after a free meal near Fort St. John B.C.


 The big bears give those cans a hard time, seen a few tipped over and dents with plenty of paw scratches on them. I used a couple of the garbage boxes on the Alaska Highway at pull out stops, very nice of the Gubermit to provide them for folks like us...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> When I did a lot of running on the Appalachian Trail in the Shenandoah National Park I would see bears with some frequency. Most were off the trail and would take off once they saw me. I have also encountered coyote. Had one come down a side trail to within 20 feet on me before turning back into the woods. Used a picture I took of it as my avatar on a running site for years.



Black bears will usually skedaddle but I took notice that the Grizzly`s don`t give a chit about us humans, they give me the once over but didn`t appear to be scared or intimidated.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 5, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Black bears will usually skedaddle but I took notice that the Grizzly`s don`t give a chit about us humans, they give me the once over but didn`t appear to be scared or intimidated.



If you read the Louis and Clark journals, they came up against grizzlies thinking they would be like eastern bears. They soon figured out that was wrong. They had a hell of a time with grizzlies. They soon learned that they were not to be messed with.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 5, 2015)

The grizzlies are a different breed, just like the polar bears, they don`t give a dam about any other living thing/animal, they are the top of the food chain on land, just like the Great White and Killer Whale are in the oceans.


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The grizzlies are a different breed, just like the polar bears, they don`t give a dam about any other living thing/animal, they are the top of the food chain on land, just like the Great White and Killer Whale are in the oceans.


And Stihl dealers............


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 6, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> And Stihl dealers............



Yep, top of the food chain!!


----------



## windthrown (Jun 6, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> And Stihl dealers............



And the guy in orange in your avatar there Harley. He is evil!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 6, 2015)

windthrown said:


> If you read the Louis and Clark journals, they came up against grizzlies thinking they would be like eastern bears. They soon figured out that was wrong. They had a hell of a time with grizzlies. They soon learned that they were not to be messed with.


Yep, interesting journal. Too bad Grizzlyman didn't learn from them. He thought he was the grizzly whisperer, and could be one with them. Shame about the young lady that died with him, but she was old enough to know better.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 6, 2015)

Read the journals of Jedediah Smith. He said the only things to fear out here were Indians and bears. He died young... age 33, killed by Comanche Indians. His parties were raided (and many killed) by Mohave and Umpqua Indians in previous years. Those were the real wild west days.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 6, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Read the journals of Jedediah Smith. He said the only things to fear out here were Indians and bears. He died young... age 33, killed by Comanche Indians. His parties were raided (and many killed) by Mohave and Umpqua Indians in previous years. Those were the real wild west days.


Thanks Windthrown, I will look for this.


----------



## Milkman31 (Jun 6, 2015)

Here are a couple ez's I got going through I'd share.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 429054


 I like the block behind the front wheel, as if it could roll away while the chassis/body sitting on the pavement.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like the block behind the front wheel, as if it could roll away while the chassis/body sitting on the pavement.



Good eye, it is a bit redundant is it not?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Good eye, it is a bit redundant is it not?



Maybe its needed when the hydraulic suspension comes on line and the vehicle lifts off....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 6, 2015)

Heading off down the Yukon River,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Yep, interesting journal. Too bad Grizzlyman didn't learn from them. He thought he was the grizzly whisperer, and could be one with them. Shame about the young lady that died with him, but she was old enough to know better.



Ya just don`t mess with grizzlies, they are not all the same, one might tolerate you, some just ignore you, some eye you up n down accessing your place in their hierarchy and then there are the ones that will just kill you cause they can. They get tagged as ,rogue bears but really they are just doing what they always have, hunting for survival, if they are hungry then anything in their dietary itinerary becomes fair game.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 7, 2015)

Other side chocked as well... That baby is not going to roll away.


----------



## JBA (Jun 7, 2015)

Was bath day for Leo today. Holy crap the amount of hair that he is shedding and I washed off him. Looked like enough hair for a whole other dog.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 9, 2015)

Wife downloaded this off Facebook.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 9, 2015)

Bored.......rainy day......mulling through some older pics.....might as well get right redundant......


Cheep ocean front property in Maine......lol!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 9, 2015)

Finally got my test log off the ground! Need another support under it to make it stable. Found a friend in my wood pile!


----------



## JBA (Jun 9, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Finally got my test log off the ground! Need another support under it to make it stable. Found a friend in my wood pile!


Chainsaw guru and a snake wrangler. Your quite the man Dan !!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## JBA (Jun 11, 2015)

Went to a graduation party last Sunday. This is me and my 2 favorite girls. My wife Big Red and my step daughter Kylie.


----------



## JBA (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey Dan. I bet tomorrow's picture looks like America's Most Wanted. Especially if Mike and Ryan are there for a group picture !! LOL


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 11, 2015)

I hear ye buddy! Mike's ribs will be there but he wont be. I was going to ask who the ugly guy was that photo bombed that picture!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 11, 2015)

JBA said:


> Went to a graduation party last Sunday. This is me and my 2 favorite girls. My wife Big Red and my step daughter Kylie. View attachment 430089


Very handsome family, and great picture, but just curious. Is this a high school graduation, Kylie looks way too young for HS, but then again the older I get, the younger everybody else looks


----------



## TheViking (Jun 11, 2015)

JBA said:


> Went to a graduation party last Sunday. This is me and my 2 favorite girls. My wife Big Red and my step daughter Kylie. View attachment 430089


Big Red looks purdy there man congrats on great look wife! You are in my boat you got a purdy one out of your league lol. JK.


----------



## steven stern (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## huskihl (Jun 12, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Wife downloaded this off Facebook.
> View attachment 429618


What in the flyin' hell is a deer thinking? When you think about it, there's not much convenience in crawling into the bottom of a canoe.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 12, 2015)

huskihl said:


> What in the flyin' hell is a deer thinking? When you think about it, there's not much convenience in crawling into the bottom of a canoe.



The more I look at that the more it looks like someone filled it with dirt to make a planter in their yard.

Yeah, tiney hooves and curved aluminum poor traction.


----------



## JBA (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Very handsome family, and great picture, but just curious. Is this a high school graduation, Kylie looks way too young for HS, but then again the older I get, the younger everybody else looks


Not a party for Kylie. Friends of the wife's party. Still have a few years of torture left before high school starts for her. Those two are turning my hair gray. LOL


----------



## towingace (Jun 12, 2015)

They even know a little bit about proper boating safety. The larger, heavier one is seated in the center.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 12, 2015)

towingace said:


> They even know a little bit about proper boating safety. The larger, heavier one is seated in the center.


 The dark soil they are laying on has absorbed a good deal of heat from the sun shining on it and is likely warmer than the ground outside the canoe, makes a nice warm spot to lay down on.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 12, 2015)

Isle of Skye, Scotland.......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

After taking this pic yesterday, note the reflection of the cloud in the water.
Is that old man winter?
Its Kusawa Lake that is emptied by the Takini River here in the Yukon.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Loch Lomond...Scotland


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 14, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> After taking this pic yesterday, note the reflection of the cloud in the water.
> Is that old man winter?
> Its Kusawa Lake that is emptied by the Takini River here in the Yukon.View attachment 430400




I'm gonna say.........Yes John....I think that's just who it is......I've seen him before.....


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 14, 2015)

A couple more from Loch Lomond.....the first pic is a hydro/electric plant....interesting way of doing it......those large pipes go steeply up the mountain to a certain point, then they bore through the mountain to access a Loch (Lake) at a higher elevation......that's what gives the head pressure to spin the turbines....like a natural hydro dam....

The last pic is of a little island in the Loch....it's called "Honeymoon Island" where, traditionally, the locals go to spend their wedding night......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 14, 2015)

Robin, you ever see the big pipes at Niagra Falls, American side? They bored tunnels on both sides and rerouted the water from Lake Erie through the tunnels to run turbines at the lower level toward Lake Ontario.
Great picts of the Loch!


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 14, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin, you ever see the big pipes at Niagra Falls, American side? They bored tunnels on both sides and rerouted the water from Lake Erie through the tunnels to run turbines at the lower level toward Lake Ontario.
> Great picts of the Loch!




Nope... I've never been to Niagra Falls but sounds like the same type of set up..

Yep a beautiful place......it was pretty early in the morning and, as you can see quite overcast....but it always is in the highlands....hardly ever see the tops of the mountains.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 16, 2015)

Great pics Jerry, somewhere in Canada?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great pics Jerry, somewhere in Canada?View attachment 430947



Northern Alaska, a pilot friend and myself just lake hopped one day and followed some rivers, the weather didn`t always cooperate and there were thousands of forest fires burning all over that summer. I don`t even remember all the names of the lakes any more, should have written down the ones we landed on but didn`t and I don`t know if I could spell them correctly as most had names based on the Original Peoples names for them


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 16, 2015)

Great pics Jerry!!!!

Few more of the Highlands...on the way to Glen Coe...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2015)

Robin, those picts are great and drive home the vision I always had of the mists rolling in from the sea on that coastline. That`s the way I always heard from my elders growing up and then much later I began seeing picts of the Isles , mostly the Isle of Skye. Dad had a good friend that came from there and lived here the rest of his life.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 16, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Robin, those picts are great and drive home the vision I always had of the mists rolling in from the sea on that coastline. That`s the way I always heard from my elders growing up and then much later I began seeing picts of the Isles , mostly the Isle of Skye. Dad had a good friend that came from there and lived here the rest of his life.




It's quite a unique part of the world....it's all beautiful in a wild sort of way...different places = different beauty...and for such a small area compared to this continent......You kinda have go to The Isle of Skye to get up the west side of the main island....ferry over, drive the length of it and then back across the bridge back to the mainland. Few pics of where the ferry leaves from and the trip over.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought we got a lot of fog and mist here on this coast but I bet they get much more, I notice few trees on the hills there.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 16, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I thought we got a lot of fog and mist here on this coast but I bet they get much more, I notice few trees on the hills there.





Well...it's funny.......there be trees...and then there be no trees....then there be clear cuts...then forests....these are coming into Skye....you can see where they did cut.......guide said all the trees in Scotland got cut for the war effort in WWI.......for munitions boxes........most trees you see were planted in the 20's and 30's........but the nobles planted wild stuff from all over the world around their castles....


----------



## Milkman31 (Jun 21, 2015)

But,chicken,loin,sausage on the smoker for tonight. Happy Father's Day!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 26, 2015)

Top dog!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh this felt so good


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 432646


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 19, 2015)

The same trees from two different views.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 19, 2015)

Great pictures!


cgraham1 said:


> The same trees from two different views.View attachment 436647
> View attachment 436648


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 436646



Looks like your 3 days of summer are over.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Cantdog (Jul 19, 2015)

More trees.......or was once trees......


----------



## Cantdog (Jul 19, 2015)

Some burls.........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> View attachment 436650



Table legs!!


----------



## Cantdog (Jul 19, 2015)

'Nuther burl....this one's a drift burl actually........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 20, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Looks like your 3 days of summer are over.


It was summer on Monday about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It was summer on Monday about 3 weeks ago.View attachment 436978



Sunrise or sunset? I see a couple of burls on the logs.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 21, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sunrise or sunset? I see a couple of burls on the logs.


Ya a few burls on the house. Been staining the logs.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't seem to upload a pic.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sunrise in Nor Cal! It's been a little smoky here, lately.


----------



## Four Paws (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Aug 14, 2015)

This afternoon...





This evening!


----------



## Four Paws (Oct 16, 2015)

Couple of old culls.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Couple of old culls.


Where is everybody??


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

50" or so Douglas Fir snag. Someone started cutting on it, but chickened out. 

Might be a good one to try out the 395xp on...


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> 50" or so Douglas Fir snag. Someone started cutting on it, but chickened out.
> 
> Might be a good one to try out the 395xp on...View attachment 457610
> 
> View attachment 457609



john told me that was golickit who left that. nothing worse then realizing you were working under and old cut up snag all day because of some stupid cull! i be sure to assess my area 100% when working in hack country. at least when working near roads as they usually try take what's easy.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> john told me that was golickit who left that. nothing worse then realizing you were working under and old cut up snag all day because of some stupid cull! i be sure to assess my area 100% when working in hack country. at least when working near roads as they usually try take what's easy.


It is real close to the road. Probably one of the many tweeker/professional firewood cutters we have around these parts. 

One of the stupid bastards dropped a tree on a power line a few months ago, and knocked out power to half the county. He was spotted leaving the area at a high rate of speed... They caught him in the same spot the next day, cutting wood.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Big wood?


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Big wood?
> View attachment 457711


Wow!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow!


Redwoods!


----------



## JBA (Nov 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow!


Think I could handle that with the 562

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 1, 2015)

JBA said:


> Think I could handle that with the 562
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sure! Would just take a while![emoji12]


----------



## huskihl (Nov 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Big wood?
> View attachment 457711


My grandpa was a logger from the 20's to the 60's. I remember meeting family out in Colusa in about '74. Dad took us and grandpa to an area where there was a road through the middle of a tree. I was 4 and still remember it vividly


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 1, 2015)

what size you figure that redwood is clint? here's the biggest i've seen in a while. supposed to be 20'


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 457691




Hey Gypo, how would you like to skid these ones with the Deere?


----------



## huskihl (Nov 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Gypo, how would you like to skid these ones with the Deere?


Yep. That middle one is what I was talking about^^. Damn, I thought I was the only one that had ever been there lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 1, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yep. That middle one is what I was talking about^^. Damn, I thought I was the only one that had ever been there lol



Tour thru tree at Klamath?


----------



## huskihl (Nov 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Tour thru tree at Klamath?


Northern Cali? I don't remember the name of it. I was 4


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 1, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Northern Cali? I don't remember the name of it. I was 4



Yep, that`s the one.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 1, 2015)

Didn't Bob Oglesby dump those already?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 1, 2015)

No,..Bob only cuts pine trees....LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Gypo, how would you like to skid these ones with the Deere?


Jerry, I struck out on the Annapolis bush. Maybe I gave her too much information. Last time I talked to her she sold the farm as is for 500G's. Oh well, when they grew that, they grew lots of it.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 1, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> No,..Bob only cuts pine trees....LOL


Too funny, Tommy Fales, Dennis Cahoon and Art Martin said he was just a truck driver and an AS moderator, and failed miserably at both. Lol.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Redwoods are cool. 

I grew up less than 100 miles from Humboldt County, Ca. My grandpa was a Northern California logger and worked in the woods up until the early 1980's, when he went to work at the lumber mill in Burnt Ranch, Ca. unloading log trucks with a LeTourneau loader, like this...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Jerry, I struck out on the Annapolis bush. Maybe I gave her too much information. Last time I talked to her she sold the farm as is for 500G's. Oh well, when they grew that, they grew lots of it.
> John



Too bad John, hard to say what was growing on it, guess we will never know now.....LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Redwoods are cool.
> 
> I grew up less than 100 miles from Humboldt County, Ca. My grandpa was a Northern California logger and worked in the woods up until the early 1980's, when he went to work at the lumber mill in Burnt Ranch, Ca. unloading log trucks with a LeTourneau loader, like this...
> View attachment 457858




Those loaders are large enough they could pick the trailer up and just dump the logs off...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Too funny, Tommy Fales, Dennis Cahoon and Art Martin said he was just a truck driver and an AS moderator, and failed miserably at both. Lol.




Well I can`t razz ole Bob too much, he`s a pretty good head!


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 7, 2015)

R&R


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 7, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Big wood?
> View attachment 457711




Not as big as it was planted by man in Scotland in 1853, so it's only 162 years old......but pretty good sized....Giant Sequoia....


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 7, 2015)

This is a downed spruce on the land of The Clan MacDonald of Redcliff, Isle of Skye, Scotland...again pretty good sized.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## beaglebriar (Nov 21, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> This is a downed spruce on the land of The Clan MacDonald of Redcliff, Isle of Skye, Scotland...again pretty good sized.....
> 
> View attachment 459132


If you think that's impressive you should see The Clan Campbell's wood.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/FM96London....163645.15041172220/10151933800217221/?type=3


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jerky time!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 30, 2015)

You have to move a lil further out then John!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 30, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You have to move a lil further out then John!


Lol, ya tell me about it. I could find more seclusion in downtown Tarana.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, ya tell me about it. I could find more seclusion in downtown Tarana.



Well maybe not quite that bad! But even I could find your place...LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 30, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well maybe not quite that bad! But even I could find your place...LOL


Ya, I'm smack dab near the airport. Lol
Thank God I'm 4K out of the village.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, I'm smack dab near the airport. Lol
> Thank God I'm 4K out of the village.



Is it getting built up on Bear Berry?


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sweet little saw! This is the reindeer l made for the wife lol!!


----------



## beaglebriar (Nov 30, 2015)

Ahhh the redundant thread.... Cabin in the woods sounds good to me. To the top!


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> Sweet little saw! This is the reindeer l made for the wife lol!!View attachment 465535


Echo has always been good saws for the money.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> Sweet little saw! This is the reindeer l made for the wife lol!!View attachment 465535


Very nice


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Dec 7, 2015)

Man I miss the west coast, I'm stuck on the east now where mist wood a wild thing can do without breaking a sweat. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo porter...


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467681


That's some funny chit right there!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Cantdog (Dec 7, 2015)

My offshore camps....looking down from partway up the mountain across the harbor.......property been in the family since 1835.......I am the steward for now.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467812



Got hung up, bouncer down. Seen my dad bounce a few down to ground, I only did it once!!


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467812



What saw do you use to cut the limbs on a leaner like that? I was using a MS440 but it hit the ground before I did!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 12, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> What saw do you use to cut the limbs on a leaner like that? I was using a MS440 but it hit the ground before I did!


I think it was a 7900 I used. Lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 471866



Beetle kill?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I think it was a 7900 I used. LolView attachment 469295



WOW, never knew you were a tree hugger, card carrying Rainbow Warrior!....LOL


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 20, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Beetle kill?


That area burned last summer. That was one of the few remaining trees, and it appears to have blown over... right across the road. Those green Douglas Fir rounds are only about 2' across, but I didn't feel like lifting them into the truck. They are pretty heavy!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 20, 2015)

My new project truck.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> My new project truck.
> View attachment 471898


Love that truck Clint!


----------



## dall (Dec 20, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> My new project truck.
> View attachment 471898



that is what i want to do someday i have built a few chevys but like the ruggedness of the old power wagons


----------



## dall (Dec 20, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> View attachment 467801
> My offshore camps....looking down from partway up the mountain across the harbor.......property been in the family since 1835.......I am the steward for now.....
> View attachment 467798



i love all of maine i have spent a good bit of time there and if i didnt live in west virginia id be living in maine so peaceful and beautiful there


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2015)

Love them old Power wagons!! My next door neighbor had one for 20 odd years, its still around this area as I see it once in a while.


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 22, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> My new project truck.
> View attachment 471898


 That thing looks tough! Gotta love a good Dodge truck.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas Clint! Love the pics!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 25, 2015)

Can anyone figure out what is going on with this pack of wolves? I didn't take the picture, it was taken in Wood Buffalo National Park.


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks to me like they're walking...single file...to somewhere. What do I win.


----------



## Stihlsmoking (Dec 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Can anyone figure out what is going on with this pack of wolves? I didn't take the picture, it was taken in Wood Buffalo National Park.View attachment 473200



They walk single file to hide their numbers.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 25, 2015)

You dumb asses, they are following the leader, that`s usually the dominate male( Alfa male) in a pack of extended family.....LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 25, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You dumb asses, they are following the leader, that`s usually the dominate male( Alfa male) in a pack of extended family.....LOL


Ya Jerry, if I got the story correct, the alpha male and female are leading to break trail and bringing up the rear, while the older and less fit set the pace behind the leader. This pack specializes in hunting buffalo.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya Jerry, if I got the story correct, the alpha male and female are leading to break trail and bringing up the rear, while the older and less fit set the pace behind the leader. This pack specializes in hunting buffalo.



A lifelong friend of mine is a biologist that has spent half his life up North primarily on the tundra tracking wolves that follow and hunt caribou, they cover very long migrations from the woodlands just below the Circle all the way to the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 25, 2015)

One in front has a flute,must be the pied piper


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 473392



Seen that on TV a couple days ago, they had the guy that took the pict and the guy that tossed the tea in the air in for an interview. Really a cool pict!!


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## Stihlsmoking (Dec 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 467681


----------



## Stihlsmoking (Dec 31, 2015)

My wife took this at Ohio river.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Finishing up a job...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 31, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Finishing up a job...
> View attachment 475039


Looking good Clint! Get it all finished?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 31, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Can anyone figure out what is going on with this pack of wolves? I didn't take the picture, it was taken in Wood Buffalo National Park.View attachment 473200


----------



## Stihlsmoking (Dec 31, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 475047



Well that's like cheating. Lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2015)

I found it! The latest in Yukon winter survival outerwear and PPE developed for Gyppo Loggers.




They can even be ordered online from Amazon, John:

http://www.amazon.com/TIAOBU-Borat-...qid=1451620920&sr=8-13&keywords=mankini+borat


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## windthrown (Jan 1, 2016)

See post 1192 above for the required 'mind detergent'.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 475047


There was a latter correction on who was leading the pack. It seems a stronger male/female was breaking trail at a speed that the older ones could follow, which makes me wonder if the pack would kill the older and slower members for the sake of the rest.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## HarleyT (Jan 2, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You dumb asses, they are following the leader, that`s usually the dominate male( Alfa male) in a pack of extended family.....LOL



Just like here on A.S.!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 2, 2016)

Here is a different one. This one has kids on the bus...


----------



## flyinghunter (Jan 2, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 475571


So . . . You've mounted your transmission diagonally, nice work. 
Was it to save overall length?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 2, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Just like here on A.S.!



Oh, you is so funny!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh, you is so funny!!


At first glance I thought it was AS members on their way to the trading post. Lol


----------



## Milkman31 (Jan 2, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 475571


How did you put your brake box there? I have mine Velcroed above the fuel peddle and it sucks!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Milkman31 said:


> How did you put your brake box there? I have mine Velcroed above the fuel peddle and it sucks!


I made a wedge to get the right angle, screwed the wedge in, and screwed the mount to the wedge. It worked out great.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 2, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> There was a latter correction on who was leading the pack. It seems a stronger male/female was breaking trail at a speed that the older ones could follow, which makes me wonder if the pack would kill the older and slower members for the sake of the rest.


Again, just like here on A.S.!!!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, bloody sneak attacks by gangs of wolves to seek and destroy non-dominant saw modifiers. They even hunt on Christmas day, and get exiled to Band Camp. The horror! The horror I tell you!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 15, 2016)

Friends cut a chair with side table from an Ash stump.




I would have liked to see this coming down.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 16, 2016)

PA Dan said:


>



Is there a cave opening at the base of that rock face?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 26, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> Is there a cave opening at the base of that rock face?


No caves right there.


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone been to Big Bear Lake California?
This post card is dated 1930.
Love those trees.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 3, 2016)

Never been to Big Bear but Kings Canyon is impressive. Giant Sequoia are the most impressive living thing I have ever seen, rivaled only by giant Redwood.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


>


My kinda town Jerry. Population is just over 5000 now. All the woodrats must have vacated. Lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 4, 2016)

It doesn`t come close to the Northern Lakes for beauty John but it`s much warmer there....LOL
Clear Lake in the Northern part of Cali is also a very nice lake but almost like a desert surroundings. A few others in that area are smaller but have better trees around them.


----------

